# Fresh NEW Start Driveler......... #71..........



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2013)

No No: Keep it clean folks, or ELSE!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2013)

I figure it this way keebs. Between some other shinanigans a month or two ago and this latest round of lunacy, there's gonna be a few less members before the day is over.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I figure it this way keebs. Between some other shinanigans a month or two ago and this latest round of lunacy, there's gonna be a few less members before the day is over.


yep, know what ya mean.........


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2013)

What happened a month or two ago?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like I missed sumpan!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 6, 2013)

This is really driveler number 71.5  ...jus sayin


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 6, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Looks like I missed sumpan!


Me too, it also looks like the dribblers are on boycott or sumptin


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2013)

What'd I miss????  I know I missed something


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What'd I miss????  I know I missed something


 Everyone is skeert, the dribbler is usually on page 122 by now


----------



## . (Jun 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I figure it this way keebs. Between some other shinanigans a month or two ago and this latest round of lunacy, there's gonna be a few less members before the day is over.



That taco thread is gonna have mass casualties before the day is over.


----------



## hunter rich (Jun 6, 2013)

aint skeert!  just too busy Unicorn prancercising to dribble...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> This is really driveler number 71.5  ...jus sayin


oh hush!  at least they're letting me start a new one.......for now...........


iflyfish said:


> That taco thread is gonna have mass casualties before the day is over.


sounds like the voice of experience speaking.........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Me too, it also looks like the dribblers are on boycott or sumptin


nope, just setting back & watching the rookies..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> That taco thread is gonna have mass casualties before the day is over.


Yep, same culprits too. 

I think that great sage of comedic wisdom, Ron White, was correct; "you just can't fix stupid."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2013)

What i miss, the other drivler went poof, oh well.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, same culprits too.
> 
> I think that great sage of comedic wisdom, Ron White, was correct; "you just can't fix stupid."



How many fresh new starts have you gone through scooter??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I figure it this way keebs. Between some other shinanigans a month or two ago and this latest round of lunacy, there's gonna be a few less members before the day is over.





Nitram4891 said:


> How many fresh new starts have you gone through scooter??



 Thought you couldnt come back??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> How many fresh new starts have you gone through scooter??


My next name is going to be Lazarus. How about yours?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thought you couldnt come back??


Technically you can't. Any questions?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


attention, HOQ to the white phone, HOQ to the white courtesy phone.......


mudracing101 said:


> What i miss, the other drivler went poof, oh well.


I gave it a shower, how ya like it now?


Nitram4891 said:


> How many fresh new starts have you gone through scooter??


  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Technically you can't. Any questions?


I do, I do!!!!!


























what's the chances of twisty twirly things down this way??????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Technically you can't. Any questions?



I aint sure, i'll let you know pending the results of today


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My next name is going to be Lazarus. How about yours?



 

Nitram suits me just fine.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nitram suits me just fine.



So you'll drop the "4891?"  Very clever


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2013)

MOO








CYL! Headin to Drs. appt.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> MOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ya beat me to it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2013)

You bunch of immature idjits...i guess i shouldn't say harsh thangs like at... y'all gots ta try an be  straight laced like me


----------



## Crickett (Jun 6, 2013)

Whoa....gone for a lil while & come back & I must've missed something & boy am I glad I did! 

Great song choice Keebs! 




Jeff C. said:


> CYL! Headin to Drs. appt.



That's where I'm at in Mayretta!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank I'll have a drank.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank I'll have a drank.



Way behind buba. What ya'll done 
Did sincd i been gone afew days. Maybe i'll just go back on da beach for i get bandeded. Dis tablet she bought is hafd to typeon


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Way behind buba. What ya'll done
> Did sincd i been gone afew days. Maybe i'll just go back on da beach for i get bandeded. Dis tablet she bought is hafd to typeon


----------



## Crickett (Jun 6, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Way behind buba. What ya'll done
> Did sincd i been gone afew days. Maybe i'll just go back on da beach for i get bandeded. Dis tablet she bought is hafd to typeon



I don't think it's the tablet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I don't think it's the tablet





You think ??? 



Mebbe a lil EW and DC ??


----------



## Crickett (Jun 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You think ???
> 
> 
> 
> Mebbe a lil EW and DC ??


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Jun 6, 2013)

Lurking around in this forum is a lot like a lot of the conversations my wife has with me . . . .

I pay no attention and then BAMMMMMMMMM, I miss something and have no idea what happened.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2013)

Why are Keebs and Crickett going to the DR. with Jeff C.?


----------



## hunter rich (Jun 6, 2013)

Soy un perdedor...

































I'm a loser...



So why don't you kill me?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why are Keebs and Crickett going to the DR. with Jeff C.?





Okay, I'll play yo silly game.  Why ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I'll play yo silly game.  Why ?


They said it, not me,,,,,,,,,,,,,ya idjit.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why are Keebs and Crickett going to the DR. with Jeff C.?



 

Trust me Jeff does NOT wanna be at this dr!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You bunch of immature idjits...i guess i shouldn't say harsh thangs like at... y'all gots ta try an _*be  straight laced like me*_





















 u so funny!!!


Crickett said:


> Whoa....gone for a lil while & come back & I must've missed something & boy am I glad I did!
> 
> Great song choice Keebs!
> 
> ...



hope e'ry thing is ok at the doc visit!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank I'll have a drank.


make it a double for me please.............


Hornet22 said:


> Way behind buba. What ya'll done
> Did sincd i been gone afew days. Maybe i'll just go back on da beach for i get bandeded. Dis tablet she bought is hafd to typeon


 I miss ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I don't think it's the tablet


 I tend to agree..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> You think ???
> 
> 
> 
> Mebbe a lil EW and DC ??


Naaawww, Mr. Hawnett??? nevah!!!!!!! 


Wahoo Creek said:


> Lurking around in this forum is a lot like a lot of the conversations my wife has with me . . . .
> 
> I pay no attention and then BAMMMMMMMMM, I miss something and have no idea what happened.


 that's what ya get for not listening & paying attention.......


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why are Keebs and Crickett going to the DR. with Jeff C.?


 huh? say what????????


Miguel Cervantes said:


> They said it, not me,,,,,,,,,,,,,ya idjit.


WHERE???????No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2013)

The Taco thread is fixing to go POOF . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The Taco thread is fixing to go POOF . . .


 you're sic........phys..........siket.........you see stuff........... it's gone!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The Taco thread is fixing to go POOF . . .



Surprised it took so long.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm back


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They said it, not me,,,,,,,,,,,,,ya idjit.


You sure call alot of people idjits



Hooked On Quack said:


> The Taco thread is fixing to go POOF . . .



Why, what had happened


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2013)

Where did ery body go?? Ya'll banded??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back


I think you have some kind of spacialized radar thinga ma jiggy!


mudracing101 said:


> Where did ery body go?? Ya'll banded??


why yes, yes I am..........wait, no I'm not........... HI!!  Love the.......... hold on , to the bat phone............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you're sic........phys..........siket.........you see stuff........... it's gone!!!!!





I gotz da ESPN !! 





hdm03 said:


> Surprised it took so long.





No doubt...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz da ESPN !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2013)

Me thinks Dirt has left da building......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Me thinks Dirt has left da building......


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 6, 2013)

What'd i miss?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> What'd i miss?



Nothing at all.  It's been really quite and boring here today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Nothing at all.  It's been really quite and boring here today.





Yeah, it's like we're in a whole nother place.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, it's like we're in a whole nother place.



:


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 6, 2013)

Later


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> What'd i miss?


 nuttin that I know of.............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey MUD!!!!!!!! Bring the extra paraachute thingy today!!!!!!!!!!!  ok, see ya'll later.................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2013)

This has gotten ridiculous, I'm outta here .  If you don't like what I'm posting, just tell me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This has gotten ridiculous, I'm outta here .  If you don't like what I'm posting, just tell me.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This has gotten ridiculous, I'm outta here .  If you don't like what I'm posting, just tell me.



I still like ya Unk, course I am cracked as they come


----------



## Crickett (Jun 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Me thinks Dirt has left da building......






Keebs said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, it's like we're in a whole nother place.





Hooked On Quack said:


> This has gotten ridiculous, I'm outta here .  If you don't like what I'm posting, just tell me.


I don't like what you're postin!


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2013)

So ... Much ... Rain


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2013)

Waste of time goin to the Dr. today, they couldn't do the procedure today. You would think they would have told me that before I went over there and sat in the waiting room for 45 mins. prior.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This has gotten ridiculous, I'm outta here .  If you don't like what I'm posting, just tell me.



I like what yer postin....


























as long as you don't post.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Waste of time goin to the Dr. today, they couldn't do the procedure today. You would think they would have told me that before I went over there and sat in the waiting room for 45 mins. prior.



45 mins??? Is that all??? I arrived at my drs office at 2:30 for my 2:45 appt. I wasn't put in a room til almost 4 & the dr didn't come in til 4:45!  

But all is well she gave me some vitamins to control these flashes of heat I keep experiencing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2013)

Crickett said:


> 45 mins??? Is that all??? I arrived at my drs office at 2:30 for my 2:45 appt. I wasn't put in a room til almost 4 & the dr didn't come in til 4:45!
> 
> But all is well she gave me some vitamins to control these flashes of heat I keep experiencing!



That's purty bad, but I went for absolutely nothing. 45 mins was when I was called back, another 45 before I walked out without any care and another appt to come back.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That's purty bad, but I went for absolutely nothing. 45 mins was when I was called back, another 45 before I walked out without any care and another appt to come back.



That stinks! I almost walked out w/ out being seen but I couldn't do that to her b/c she is a great dr. She just runs behind sometimes b/c she actually takes the time to listen to her patients.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2013)

Evening, people!
Some weeks are more brutal than others. This is one of those weeks. Hugh's weather forecast has come thru and the amount of rain due to fall in the next few days should royally screw up any flounder gigging plans i had for next week. 
Man, i'm just ready for the weekend....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, people!
> Some weeks are more brutal than others. This is one of those weeks. Hugh's weather forecast has come thru and the amount of rain due to fall in the next few days should royally screw up any flounder gigging plans i had for next week.
> Man, i'm just ready for the weekend....



Yeah, this rainin is messin up my fishin plans too


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2013)

If I had fishin plans this rain would totally have messed them up.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2013)

slip said:


> If I had fishin plans this rain would totally have messed them up.



Yeah, but you ain big on fishin like bamer be


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yeah, but you ain big on fishin like bamer be



I used to be big on fishin, but not so much catchin ... So I gave up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2013)

The mtns of N GA are still there and I am back to the rat race tomorrow.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2013)

slip said:


> I used to be big on fishin, but not so much catchin ... So I gave up.



well catchin is the important part to me too, so I gotcha, kinda sounds like my turkey huntin


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2013)

There is a bug riding an ice cube in my sweet tea like its his own personal canoe. 

Ticks me off.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2013)

slip said:


> There is a bug riding an ice cube in my sweet tea like its his own personal canoe.
> 
> Ticks me off.



it'll be auhite, he ain gonna drink much


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yeah, but you ain big on fishin like bamer be


you know me too well.....


slip said:


> There is a bug riding an ice cube in my sweet tea like its his own personal canoe.
> 
> Ticks me off.



think of it as a protein shake.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The mtns of N GA are still there and I am back to the rat race tomorrow.



Welcome back!  There have been some disgruntled caffeine consumers round here due to your absence.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> you know me too well.....
> 
> 
> think of it as a protein shake.



yeah, a protein shake


----------



## Crickett (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Welcome back!  There have been some disgruntled caffeine consumers round here due to your absence.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This has gotten ridiculous, I'm outta here .  If you don't like what I'm posting, just tell me.



Go Jackets!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, people!
> Some weeks are more brutal than others. This is one of those weeks. Hugh's weather forecast has come thru and the amount of rain due to fall in the next few days should royally screw up any flounder gigging plans i had for next week.
> Man, i'm just ready for the weekend....


Too much fresh water washout or what?  I know a lot of rain sure messes up the fishin cause it washes all the bait out to salt water where they can survive. I guess flounder follow the bait. Hadn't considered that


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too much fresh water washout or what?  I know a lot of rain sure messes up the fishin cause it washes all the bait out to salt water where they can survive. I guess flounder follow the bait. Hadn't considered that



The freshwater runoff muddys up the water terribly in the back of the sloughs and bayous. The flounder will be there, but the water is so murky you can't see them. Where we usually go, it'll take two days to clear up after a heavy thunderstorm. Add the water probably released by Deerpoint dam and the weekend will be shot if this system hangs around for any length of time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This has gotten ridiculous, I'm outta here .  If you don't like what I'm posting, just tell me.



I was at work all day, so have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This has gotten ridiculous, I'm outta here .  If you don't like what I'm posting, just tell me.


don't leave mad..............just leave.......... just kidding, get yo big 'ol butt back in here & post as normal, ya here??? don't make me make a trip & make MizDawn giggle 'bout me being there


Jeff C. said:


> Waste of time goin to the Dr. today, they couldn't do the procedure today. You would think they would have told me that before I went over there and sat in the waiting room for 45 mins. prior.


you didn't tell me you were 'sposed to have a procedure, need me to send LilD & Jr to set with you????


Crickett said:


> 45 mins??? Is that all??? I arrived at my drs office at 2:30 for my 2:45 appt. I wasn't put in a room til almost 4 & the dr didn't come in til 4:45!
> 
> But all is well she gave me some vitamins to control these flashes of heat I keep experiencing!


Oh honey, a doc that will actually take the time to talk is worth the weight in gold, helping you with hot flashes just ups the anty!! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> The mtns of N GA are still there and I am back to the rat race tomorrow.


WELCOME HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> don't leave mad..............just leave.......... just kidding, get yo big 'ol butt back in here & post as normal, ya here??? don't make me make a trip & make MizDawn giggle 'bout me being there
> 
> you didn't tell me you were 'sposed to have a procedure, need me to send LilD & Jr to set with you????
> 
> ...



I could handle that!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I could handle that!


she is "learning" that da baby may LOOK like his Daddy but Lawd have MERCY he is ACTING JUST like HER, and yeah, I am LOVING IT!! so be careful accepting that invite!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> she is "learning" that da baby may LOOK like his Daddy but Lawd have MERCY he is ACTING JUST like HER, and yeah, I am LOVING IT!! so be careful accepting that invite!



On second thought.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The freshwater runoff muddys up the water terribly in the back of the sloughs and bayous. The flounder will be there, but the water is so murky you can't see them. Where we usually go, it'll take two days to clear up after a heavy thunderstorm. Add the water probably released by Deerpoint dam and the weekend will be shot if this system hangs around for any length of time.


Well then, you didn't ask that part. She'll be fastly approaching the atlantic coast by the time you wake up in the morning and getting out of our hair post haste. You're fun in the sun with the funny lookin fishies should be good to go next week.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> she is "learning" that da baby may LOOK like his Daddy but Lawd have MERCY he is ACTING JUST like HER, and yeah, I am LOVING IT!! so be careful accepting that invite!






Jeff C. said:


> On second thought.


Evening Jeffro!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well then, you didn't ask that part. She'll be fastly approaching the atlantic coast by the time you wake up in the morning and getting out of our hair post haste. You're fun in the sun with the funny lookin fishies should be good to go next week.


Any thoughts on next weekend??........13th through 16th??......... We are gonna go camping at Clarks Hill


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Any thoughts on next weekend??........13th through 16th??......... We are gonna go camping at Clarks Hill


I really wish you hadn't asked that. Can I wait til' about Tuesday to answer that question, in hopes that the forecast will have changed by then?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I really wish you hadn't asked that. Can I wait til' about Tuesday to answer that question, in hopes that the forecast will have changed by then?


Whatever it is.......It is what it is!!.......The camper doesn't leak!!

Taking some much needed down time!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeffro!!
> 
> Any thoughts on next weekend??........13th through 16th??......... We are gonna go camping at Clarks Hill



Evenin RUTTN! 

YOU..... got time off?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


Rutt, I'm "loving" it, she'll ask "Mama, did I (fill in the blank) when I was little?" I have to laugh & say "Yep, you sure did"!!!!!!!!! Talk about *payback*!!!!!!Karma is GOOD sometimes!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whatever it is.......It is what it is!!.......The camper doesn't leak!!
> 
> Taking some much needed down time!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin RUTTN!
> 
> YOU..... got time off?


Yeah we managed to schedule a few days between audits at work, and hunt tests!!!



Keebs said:


> Rutt, I'm "loving" it, she'll ask "Mama, did I (fill in the blank) when I was little?" I have to laugh & say "Yep, you sure did"!!!!!!!!! Talk about *payback*!!!!!!Karma is GOOD sometimes!!!!!


Gotta love it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yeah we managed to schedule a few days between audits at work, and hunt tests!!!
> 
> Gotta love it!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 6, 2013)

flash flood warning hope yall have yalls life jackets


----------



## Crickett (Jun 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Oh honey, a doc that will actually take the time to talk is worth the weight in gold, helping you with hot flashes just ups the anty!!
> :



When she delivered my son by c section she made certain I was comfortable as I could be. Even went as far as to finding a heater to warm me in the O.R. b/c I was freezing & last year when I had my procedure done she held my hand til the anesthesia kicked in&  I was out. Not many drs will do that. She truly believes in the Drs Oath! 



Keebs said:


> she is "learning" that da baby may LOOK like his Daddy but Lawd have MERCY he is ACTING JUST like HER, and yeah, I am LOVING IT!! so be careful accepting that invite!





Keebs said:


> Rutt, I'm "loving" it, she'll ask "Mama, did I (fill in the blank) when I was little?" I have to laugh & say "Yep, you sure did"!!!!!!!!! Talk about *payback*!!!!!!Karma is GOOD sometimes!!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Jun 6, 2013)

It aint that bad, just kicks the breathe outta me when he sleeps..but if i give up the whole bed hes fine........

Bath time is his favorite, he looooves splashin in the warmish,hot water yes he loves hot water like me!! 


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2013)

Werkin 2nd aint cool attall....i neva see the dogs and da kids ak like they miss me! It dose keepp the beer onda table though!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Werkin 2nd aint cool attall....i neva see the dogs and da kids ak like they miss me! It dose keepp the beer onda table though!



yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep



Yep for realz! 
I see you been doin good in your fishing hole this year...fried any?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Werkin 2nd aint cool attall....i neva see the dogs and da kids ak like they miss me! It dose keepp the beer onda table though!


Yep 3-11 is the worst!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 7, 2013)

The rain is all my fault.

I messed up and washed and waxed the boat.  Everything is ready to fish.
 After doing that you Don't need a meteroligest  to  predict it's gonna rain!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 7, 2013)

TGIF !!!!

Glad to see that it is Friday and the rain might be slowing up sometime soon.  So far this week, I have seen the animals lining up two by two, frogs wearing life preservers, multiple cows backed up to flat rocks,  and the ark floated by three different times.

I could've sworn that Bama must have been on one of his fishing excursions again, but shucks I found out that he was working hard and must have sent Gobblin on one of the those excursions instead.  I sure hope that Gobblin will be back soon with lots of fresh hot coffee and campfire tales of his trip to the mountains.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahhhh the smell of a new,clean, and improved thread........ 
What's the topic fer this one??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 7, 2013)

oh....and Good Morning Peeps!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep for realz!
> I see you been doin good in your fishing hole this year...fried any?



most of em, grill a few here an there


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2013)

For that first cup at work for those who work on Friday


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2013)

mernin kids, werkin my old job this mernin then werkin my new job this evenin..... i need a drankcation!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2013)

Howdy folks


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin kids, werkin my old job this mernin then werkin my new job this evenin..... i need a drankcation!



sounds good, who's gonna sponsor us


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2013)

Morning ya'll, its Friday. 
Roll call.... Here


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2013)

My weekend start in 3 hours and 50 minutes


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> My weekend start in 3 hours and 50 minutes



8 More for me


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> 8 More for me



I should be slurring my words by then


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> 8 More for me


me too, but............... the creeks still runnin & the ditches are still full.............. you thinkin what I'm thinkin????????

Hey Ya'll!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> me too, but............... the creeks still runnin & the ditches are still full.............. you thinkin what I'm thinkin????????
> 
> Hey Ya'll!



That the rain can stop anytime now?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That the rain can stop anytime now?


No No: not until Mud perfects his flip, twist & slide trick he's learning ridin the ditches!
 welcome back!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2013)

Hankus said:


> sounds good, who's gonna sponsor us



we gots 2 sponserz, red solo cup an kingsford charrrcole! come on!!!! 

wiskayrivatakemymine


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: not until Mud perfects his flip, twist & slide trick he's learning ridin the ditches!
> welcome back!



being back has it good and bad sides but it is always nice to sleep in your own bed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> we gots 2 sponserz, red solo cup an kingsford charrrcole! come on!!!!
> 
> wiskayrivatakemymine


I like the way you think.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> we gots 2 sponserz, red solo cup an kingsford charrrcole! come on!!!!
> 
> wiskayrivatakemymine



that'll work 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like the way you think.



he does have a way with thinkin dont he


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> we gots 2 sponserz, red solo cup an kingsford charrrcole! come on!!!!
> 
> wiskayrivatakemymine


we're ready now!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> being back has it good and bad sides but it is always nice to _*sleep in your own bed*_.


 I KNOW what ya mean!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like the way you think.


 he's good like that.......... most days.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I should be slurring my words by then





Keebs said:


> me too, but............... the creeks still runnin & the ditches are still full.............. you thinkin what I'm thinkin????????
> 
> Hey Ya'll!


Todays the day



blood on the ground said:


> we gots 2 sponserz, red solo cup an kingsford charrrcole! come on!!!!
> 
> wiskayrivatakemymine


----------



## Crickett (Jun 7, 2013)

Mornin Y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Todays the day


   


Crickett said:


> Mornin Y'all!


 I'm gonna have a photo session this weekend for you........... I got baby ducks hatching!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna have a photo session this weekend for you........... I got baby ducks hatching!!!!!!!



Awww I can't wait to see'em!!!


My chickies have gotten so big. Almost time to move them to the coop!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like the way you think.





Hankus said:


> that'll work
> 
> 
> 
> he does have a way with thinkin dont he





Keebs said:


> we're ready now!!
> 
> I KNOW what ya mean!
> 
> he's good like that.......... most days.......





mudracing101 said:


> Todays the day



I thought I would get a buncha adaboyz fer that one


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Awww I can't wait to see'em!!!
> 
> 
> My chickies have gotten so big. Almost time to move them to the coop!


I'm gonna move them & their Mama to the other pen that is up off the ground, until they're bigger, don't want any snakes or other critters getting into the pen they're in now & get them!


blood on the ground said:


> I thought I would get a buncha adaboyz fer that one


"google one trick pony" 




I love that commercial!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna move them & their Mama to the other pen that is up off the ground, until they're bigger, don't want any snakes or other critters getting into the pen they're in now & get them!
> 
> "google one trick pony"
> 
> ...



me aint lookin up no dirty flicks sissta


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2013)

im off to my 1st/2nd job... glad i got to play and i hope you all have a great frydee!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2013)

less than an hour.....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> me aint lookin up no dirty flicks sissta


it ain't............ is it?  I just heard a lady say that in a commercial.........


blood on the ground said:


> im off to my 1st/2nd job... glad i got to play and i hope you all have a great frydee!!!


later Dude!


hdm03 said:


> less than an hour.....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

cheekun wings & tater logs from wally world............. not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2013)

Taco bell


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Taco bell


really?? taco bell, huh? for real?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yep, got it and came back to work, i aint scared


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2013)

Going to look in the fridge and see what isn't molding.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, got it and came back to work, i aint scared


it's the others that have to worry!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Going to look in the fridge and see what isn't molding.


 that's why when I used to go out of town, I'd clean out the fridge for that very reason!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that's why when I used to go out of town, I'd clean out the fridge for that very reason!


So you could take the moldy stuff with you?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you could take the moldy stuff with you?


 no, so I wouldn't come HOME to it............ sheeshsomedaysyouexasperatemetonoend!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2013)

Pay day...again!? Wow ever time i turn around its pay day


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


>


 ya figure out the tablet typing??!?!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Pay day...again!? Wow ever time i turn around its pay day


share then..............


----------



## hunter rich (Jun 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Pay day...again!? Wow ever time i turn around its pay day



If this was true for me i would be one dizzy mo..SHUT YO MOUF!!!   

Just talkin bout pay day...


----------



## Crickett (Jun 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Taco bell



 You are brave! 



Keebs said:


> really?? taco bell, huh? for real?








Me & the kiddos had Chickle Fila!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ya figure out the tablet typing??!?!



Prolly not....you noticed he only used a smiley!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> You are brave!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yum!


Crickett said:


> Prolly not....you noticed he only used a smiley!


 AND didn't reply!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Prolly not....you noticed he only used a smiley!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 7, 2013)

Who...What...Where..... Is it Monday yet?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


>


well looky heah!


kaintuckee said:


> Who...What...Where..... Is it Monday yet?


hush yo mouf!............... is that when ya get off of call week?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well looky heah!
> 
> hush yo mouf!............... is that when ya get off of call week?



Yep........ And to make it even more interesting I iz on call with bama!! This could be a busy weekend at the big house


----------



## Crickett (Jun 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Yum!
> 
> AND didn't reply!







Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Yep........ And to make it even more interesting_* I iz on call with bama*_!! This could be a busy weekend at the big house


ohno, you poor thing!!!!!!won't be dull, that's for sure!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

YeeeeHaaaaawwww, time to gooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2013)

I swear, my wife can't do ONE SIMPLE THING for me!
I told her when she got to Denver, to try to find a  place out there that i could kill a Merriams turkey next season.
So what texts do i get this week?
"Theres a colleague who's husband has a place loaded with elk and you are welcome to hunt with him."
"I don't want to shoot an elk, i wanna shoot a turkey."
" Got you a place to hunt geese!"
"I don't wanna shoot geese, i wanna shoot a turkey."
"Got a guy who says if you don't like goose hunting, he's got a buddy who's place is loaded with ducks."
"I don't wanna shoot ducks, i wanna shoot a turkey."
Geez, you'd think she could follow a simple request!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I swear, my wife can't do ONE SIMPLE THING for me!
> I told her when she got to Denver, to try to find a  place out there that i could kill a Merriams turkey next season.
> So what texts do i get this week?
> "Theres a colleague who's husband has a place loaded with elk and you are welcome to hunt with him."
> ...



Elk is hands down the best wild game meat out there. But I hear what you're sayin....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Elk is hands down the best wild game meat out there. But I hear what you're sayin....



I don't mind paying the airfare for a cooler with a Merriams in it, but paying for 5-6 coolers loaded with elk, duck, or goose meat might be extreme. I've heard al sorts of crazy stories about paying  per pound of meat, to 200 dollars per cooler.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't mind paying the airfare for a cooler with a Merriams in it, but paying for 5-6 coolers loaded with elk, duck, or goose meat might be extreme. I've heard al sorts of crazy stories about paying  per pound of meat, to 200 dollars per cooler.



Believe the roads run both ways.    Drive.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Believe the roads run both ways.    Drive.



Pretty much a straight shot too! Only 23 hours and 21 minutes one way!


----------



## kracker (Jun 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Pretty much a straight shot too! Only 23 hours and 21 minutes one way!


If I can drive 17 hours straight for 2 days of music in the shape I'm in, surely you can drive 23 hours to hunt, or take them rain or snow or whatever form of moisture they need.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2013)

kracker said:


> If I can drive 17 hours straight for 2 days of music in the shape I'm in, surely you can drive 23 hours to hunt, or take them rain or snow or whatever form of moisture they need.



The only way i would EVER drive 17 hours for music would require Ronnie Van Zant coming back from the dead.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Pretty much a straight shot too! Only 23 hours and 21 minutes one way!



I've done it before & it ain't that bad!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I've done it before & it ain't that bad!


Cool! What are you doing next May?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2013)

came home to 13 dead ducks an a bunch more dyin. Got the survivors cleaned an inside, mebbe they make it, mebbe not


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The only way i would EVER drive 17 hours for music would require Ronnie Van Zant coming back from the dead.



Amen Bro...


----------



## Crickett (Jun 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Cool! What are you doing next May?



Killin' an elk w/ you?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 7, 2013)

Hankus said:


> came home to 13 dead ducks an a bunch more dyin. Got the survivors cleaned an inside, mebbe they make it, mebbe not


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hankus said:


> came home to 13 dead ducks an a bunch more dyin. Got the survivors cleaned an inside, mebbe they make it, mebbe not


What in the world happened? Some sort of virus? 


Crickett said:


> Killin' an elk w/ you?


sigh..... I don't want to kill an elk! I can go to chehaw park and do that!  I want to kill a Merriams turkey!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I swear, my wife can't do ONE SIMPLE THING for me!
> I told her when she got to Denver, to try to find a  place out there that i could kill a Merriams turkey next season.
> So what texts do i get this week?
> "Theres a colleague who's husband has a place loaded with elk and you are welcome to hunt with him."
> ...


"E" for effort, hubby, at least she is thinking of you!



kracker said:


> If I can drive 17 hours straight for 2 days of music in the shape I'm in, surely you can drive 23 hours to hunt, or take them rain or snow or whatever form of moisture they need.


oh snap!


Hankus said:


> came home to 13 dead ducks an a bunch more dyin. Got the survivors cleaned an inside, mebbe they make it, mebbe not


................ I got 8 new baby's myself, lost 3, don't know why, but that ain't bad outta 13 or 14........ and only one has a "poof head" like mama!
OH yeah......... in "honor" of mr. & mrs. hawnett, whom I just talked to while they were at da beach....... it's an EW & coke night for me.............. they said the house SHOOOK wiff da wind last night, but they are still intact & having a great time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ew and dc be good at da beach.like my calls from keebs. This tablet is herdhhg totyh'''p


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ew and dc be good at da beach.like my calls from keebs. This tablet is herdhhg totyh'''p


I know EXACTLY what you are sayin........... so what's teh prblomen?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bubbette forced me to go eat supper at da IHOP after she got home. Wasn't bad....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette forced me to go eat supper at da IHOP after she got home. Wasn't bad....


well, where ya booked to hunt next year?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What in the world happened? Some sort of virus?
> 
> sigh..... I don't want to kill an elk! I can go to chehaw park and do that!  I want to kill a Merriams turkey!



rain made excessive mud in the pens. The mud caked them and kept the feathers from insulating and helping them control body temp. More rain an wind, chills them and they die. Had it happen before, but these were big enough I didnt think it would happen.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

Hankus said:


> rain made excessive mud in the pens. The mud caked them and kept the feathers from insulating and helping them control body temp. More rain an wind, chills them and they die. Had it happen before, but these were big enough I didnt think it would happen.


dang, hate it for ya, Hankus........... dang, we just got another shower...... I hope the ones I have make it through the night......... how long after hatching before they need to feed???  I got some starter stuff for them, but it seemed too big so I crushed it up more for them, but didn't wanna put it out to get all wet & mushy......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, where ya booked to hunt next year?



Don't know yet but i'm looking hard at northwest nebraska. I don't think i'm physically able to hunt the Rockies which is pretty much the only place in Colorado that true merriams live. Bad knee's and mountains don't mix.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dang, hate it for ya, Hankus........... dang, we just got another shower...... I hope the ones I have make it through the night......... how long after hatching before they need to feed???  I got some starter stuff for them, but it seemed too big so I crushed it up more for them, but didn't wanna put it out to get all wet & mushy......



Theyre like chickens far as I remember, so 3 days is not too long, but more is possibly too long. Jus put feed out when the rain stops, momma outta know what to do an she'll teach em.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't know yet but i'm looking hard at northwest nebraska. I don't think i'm physically able to hunt the Rockies which is pretty much the only place in Colorado that true merriams live. Bad knee's and mountains don't mix.


........... I ain't gonna do it, I lubs my WobertWoo too much........... where ever you go, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't know yet but i'm looking hard at northwest nebraska. I don't think i'm physically able to hunt the Rockies which is pretty much the only place in Colorado that true merriams live. Bad knee's and mountains don't mix.



Yeah mountains an bad wheels mean chopper, an that will prolly spook the birds


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Theyre like chickens far as I remember, so 3 days is not too long, but more is possibly too long. Jus put feed out when the rain stops, momma outta know what to do an she'll teach em.


Mama is a dang idjit, she's 'bout 3 years old but this is the first bunch she has hatched, Daddy ain't much better........... this is gonna be interesting to say the least! I normally don't have parents to deal with, so we'll see!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mama is a dang idjit, she's 'bout 3 years old but this is the first bunch she has hatched, Daddy ain't much better........... this is gonna be interesting to say the least! I normally don't have parents to deal with, so we'll see!



Mine are usually bout half stupid on the first hatching, after that they tend to do real good


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Mine are usually bout half stupid on the first hatching, after that they tend to do real good


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2013)

Hankus said:


> rain made excessive mud in the pens. The mud caked them and kept the feathers from insulating and helping them control body temp. More rain an wind, chills them and they die. Had it happen before, but these were big enough I didnt think it would happen.


Are the dearly departed in good enough shape for dog training??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Are the dearly departed in good enough shape for dog training??


...................might be a bit small, but really not a bad idea...........wish we were closer, I'd give ya mine too!  Give a shout out to my Tagsista for me!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Are the dearly departed in good enough shape for dog training??



not really, they were gettin ants already, an were disposed of before dark.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2013)

Its a me an my buddylight night


----------



## slip (Jun 7, 2013)

One of them days at work where you can just feel your sanity slipping away ... Least its over.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Its a me an my buddy night


uuuuhhhhhh, blood?????? dude????? remember where you are???? YES, I STILL LUVS YA!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> uuuuhhhhhh, blood?????? dude????? remember where you are???? YES, I STILL LUVS YA!!!!!!!!



What are you doing up so late?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> uuuuhhhhhh, blood?????? dude????? remember where you are???? YES, I STILL LUVS YA!!!!!!!!



Yer right....woops!
luvs ya right back darlin! Speaking of love, im slap out of pepper jelly ...hint hint!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

slip said:


> One of them days at work where you can just feel your sanity slipping away ... Least its over.





slip said:


> What are you doing up so late?


well, I WAS drankin, now I done et & fixin to go to bed......... I know, ain't normal is it, 'bout like seein you up 'for 12:00 noon!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2013)

slip said:


> What are you doing up so late?



She is jus makin sure i got home safe from werk an all...women stuff!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2013)

Sittin outside listing to the rain the messican sent me is nice!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> She is jus makin sure i got home safe from werk an all...women stuff!


busted!


blood on the ground said:


> Sittin outside listing to the rain the messican sent me is nice!


did ya tell him "thank you" yet????


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2013)

By the way, ice beer of any kind is da debilz werk....naaaaaasty


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> busted!
> 
> did ya tell him "thank you" yet????



Not yet....savin it all up ta just give him a big ol hug!


----------



## slip (Jun 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, I WAS drankin, now I done et & fixin to go to bed......... I know, ain't normal is it, 'bout like seein you up 'for 12:00 noon!


 That's true!


blood on the ground said:


> She is jus makin sure i got home safe from werk an all...women stuff!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Not yet....savin it all up ta just give him a big ol hug!


oh, he's gonna LOVE that!!!!!!!!


slip said:


> That's true!


 night sweety!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2013)

slip said:


> That's true!



It's called cyber cortin an sparkin....lol


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2013)

Time fer bed kids nighty night!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2013)

perky, perky, hands off an get to werky


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2013)

well...... yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2013)

Mernin ya bunch of goat herders.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin ya bunch of goat herders.



Well someone has to do it.  

For most it is the weekend.   Coffee and tea available.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2013)

The deer finally found my beans.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2013)

Mernin kids, baseball then werkin today. Wooohooo


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> The deer finally found my beans.



They watch me plant them, then patiently wait.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2013)

Mernin blood.....gotta pickup a rental, otherwise I woulda been on the water.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> The deer finally found my beans.



Yep i had limas and green beans planted and just about all have been  eaten by the dawged deer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> They watch me plant them, then patiently wait.



Billy brought this one over here and introduced me. I guess she figgered, "I know Jeff C."


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep i had limas and green beans planted and just about all have been  eaten by the dawged deer



Crossbows are a good deterrent.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2013)

off to help fix electric fences........... limbs were falling left & right yesterday, popped a couple of them................ and to take some pics of the new baby ducks!
Ya'll have a great Saturday!!!!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 8, 2013)

The only way we have found to keep deer out is to put up a string and tie strips of VCR tape to it. This helps but not completely.
Also take old clothes let the dogs sleep on them and hang them around the field on the string.

You need to change out the clothes about every 3 days.

Bell and Howell make a thing that uses a motion sensor that when tripped makes a noise that seems to work in conjunction with all the above.

We have tried it all over the last 20yrs. and these are the most effective.
We are keeping deer out of 60+ acres of peas, beans, okra, etc.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> The only way we have found to keep deer out is to put up a string and tie strips of VCR tape to it. This helps but not completely.
> Also take old clothes let the dogs sleep on them and hang them around the field on the string.
> 
> You need to change out the clothes about every 3 days.
> ...



Hey, Dennis!
How's the coastal fishing?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey rh I am still alive some where in Fla. Plan to be back that way sometimes Monday, if you and Keebs could work out somewhere around Tifton Tuesday or Wednesday night to eat I would be tickled.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey rh I am still alive some where in Fla. Plan to be back that way sometimes Monday, if you and Keebs could work out somewhere around Tifton Tuesday or Wednesday night to eat I would be tickled.



Good to hear! I'll let mama Keebs coordinate a supper. She's good at that kinda stuff. 
By the way, your dawgs are worried about you in the sports forum. Might want to drop by there.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2013)

Peetza..mmmmm.. i wonder what pickled eggs would tasted like on a deep dish supreme?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Peetza..mmmmm.. i wonder what pickled eggs would tasted like on a deep dish supreme?



Pickled eggs make everything taste better!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Pickled eggs make everything taste better!



Rutt had some good aigs at fpg10. Sho would like some now, they go good with beer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Rutt had some good aigs at fpg10. Sho would like some now, they go good with beer


Yep, and about 20 minutes later there ain't a skeeter for miles around.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, and about 20 minutes later there ain't a skeeter for miles around.



Well that's jus a prime benefit


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Rutt had some good aigs at fpg10. Sho would like some now, they go good with beer



I actually had a craving for some pickled eggs but Publix didn't have any. I settled for some pickled okra. For now.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I actually had a craving for some pickled eggs but Publix didn't have any. I settled for some pickled okra. For now.



reglar or hot  I like the hot


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey rh I am still alive some where in Fla. Plan to be back that way sometimes Monday, if you and Keebs could work out somewhere around Tifton Tuesday or Wednesday night to eat I would be tickled.


Pm's sent..........lets get this going!


rhbama3 said:


> Good to hear! I'll let mama Keebs coordinate a supper. She's good at that kinda stuff.
> By the way, your dawgs are worried about you in the sports forum. Might want to drop by there.


check yo messages & forward to who else might be close, I couldn't get Timmay's name to come up, let him know, K? thanx


Hornet22 said:


>


heeelllooooooBaybay!


blood on the ground said:


> Peetza..mmmmm.. i wonder what pickled eggs would tasted like on a deep dish supreme?


uuuuhhhhh, yeah, go for it, you ain't in MY house!


rhbama3 said:


> Pickled eggs make everything taste better!


ohlawd.........



rhbama3 said:


> I actually had a craving for some pickled eggs but Publix didn't have any. I settled for some pickled okra. For now.


ohman, I am pickling more okra this year for sure!!! I just wish Miguel could remember the recipe for the pickles he gave me, good lawdslap yo mama good!!
ok, think my "Daddy" duck is killing the kids, done lost 4 since yesterday....... but the rest ARE eating & drinking at least, down to 7 now.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> reglar or hot  I like the hot



I like them both, but i got regular tonight. They went well with the panfried tilapia fillets and crawfish etouffee topping. I was shocked when i got home and found out the frozen crawfish tails and fat came from SPAIN!  Jeffc forgive me......


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Pm's sent..........lets get this going!
> 
> check yo messages & forward to who else might be close, I couldn't get Timmay's name to come up, let him know, K? thanx
> 
> ...



TAKE THE DRAKE AWAY FROM THE HATCHLINGS



rhbama3 said:


> I like them both, but i got regular tonight. They went well with the panfried tilapia fillets and crawfish etouffee topping. I was shocked when i got home and found out the frozen crawfish tails and fat came from SPAIN!  Jeffc forgive me......



Hossthat sounds like fine dining  I had my Saturday fave, beer an likker


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> TAKE THE DRAKE AWAY FROM THE HATCHLINGS
> 
> 
> 
> Hossthat sounds like fine dining  I had my Saturday fave, beer an likker


Thank you, Hankus...........going to do that now!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thank you, Hankus...........going to do that



I have Muscovies and roosters that are killers. I keep the males separate juscause at this point, caint take the chance no more


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I have Muscovies and roosters that are killers. I keep the males separate juscause at this point, caint take the chance no more


ok, the drake is out of the pen & on his own .........for now, not sure I'll pen him up in another pen or not, I just want to be sure & keep the rest of the babies safe......... he was even pulling eggs out of the nest last week!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2013)

Evening from the no-Sunshine state youngins.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Pickled eggs make everything taste better!





Hankus said:


> Rutt had some good aigs at fpg10. Sho would like some now, they go good with beer


When I read that earlier I thought that I needed to make another batch!!



Hankus said:


> reglar or hot  I like the hot


And I was thinking about making a hot batch as well!!!.............Great minds think alike!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> When I read that earlier I thought that I needed to make another batch!!
> 
> And I was thinking about making a hot batch as well!!!.............Great minds think alike!!



thinkin like Hank is bout half the most dangerous thing a body can do


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening from the no-Sunshine state youngins.


It's in the works, Charlie, let me know!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> When I read that earlier I thought that I needed to make another batch!!
> 
> And I was thinking about making a hot batch as well!!!.............Great minds think alike!!


uuuuuhhhh, how 'bout changing from eggs to okra?????? think that'll work?/


Hankus said:


> thinkin like Hank is bout half the most dangerous thing a body can do


so true, soooo true!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> thinkin like Hank is bout half the most dangerous thing a body can do



I'm still trying to figure out your hypocrite thread. What happened? Did you found the worm in the bottle of tequila?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> It's in the works, Charlie, let me know!
> 
> uuuuuhhhh, how 'bout changing from eggs to okra?????? think that'll work?/
> 
> so true, soooo true!



Bubbette and i can probably make it. Either night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> thinkin like Hank is bout half the most dangerous thing a body can do


Well one does have to err on the side of caution when doing so!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette and i can probably make it. Either night.



See yall whenever. Night youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette and i can probably make it. Either night.


 let Timmay know, K?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out your hypocrite thread. Whappened? Did you found the worm in the bottle of tequila?



nope, a knat or somethin commited suicide in my shot glass tryin to get that last lil bit in the glass


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2013)

Stepped on a slug with my socks on ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> uuuuuhhhh, how 'bout changing from eggs to okra?????? think that'll work?/


Well I don't have any okra??...........I can go to the In-laws, and get all the free eggs I wan't!!

Actually I considered planting some okra this year, but we are on the road so much with the dogs it just never happened!!

We were in Lincolnton Ga today training!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2013)

slip said:


> Stepped on a slug with my socks on ...



that sucks


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> nope, a knat or somethin commited suicide in my shot glass tryin to get that last lil bit in the glass


Pretty sure he didn't drink much before he met his demize!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 8, 2013)

slip said:


> Slipped on a slug with my socks on ...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pretty sure he didn't drink much before he met his demize!!



not enough to count


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2013)

slip said:


> Stepped on a slug with my socks on ...


yuck!!!!!!!!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well I don't have any okra??...........I can go to the In-laws, and get all the free eggs I wan't!!
> 
> Actually I considered planting some okra this year, but we are on the road so much with the dogs it just never happened!!
> 
> We were in Lincolnton Ga today training!!


welllll dang..........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> nope, a knat or somethin commited suicide in my shot glass tryin to get that last lil bit in the glass



we still use alcohol as a sterilizer, so whats the problem?


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> that sucks


It does!


Crickett said:


>





Keebs said:


> yuck!!!!!!!!
> 
> welllll dang..........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> See yall whenever. Night youngins.


Get to feelin better, Charlie!


Crickett said:


>


you good!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> we still use alcohol as a sterilizer, so whats the problem?



ain't one. Tried to get him out three times but he jus went back


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ain't one. Tried to get him out three times but he jus went back



Smart bug


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2013)

slip said:


> Smart bug


Well not really.............He met his demize with those decisions!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well not really.............He met his demize with those decisions!!



but he had a choice


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well not really.............He met his demize with those decisions!!



He went on his own terms, not waiting for the pain and suffering of old age to take him.





Starting to feel like we should have a proper burial for this thing.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2013)

slip said:


> He went on his own terms, not waiting for the pain and suffering of old age to take him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well........I..........jus.........tossed him out the back door. In case he sleeps it off ya know  I think the thing musta been a Otis


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> but he had a choice



The roadways of life are littered with squirrels that made bad decisions!!



Hankus said:


> well........I..........jus.........tossed him out the back door. In case he sleeps it off ya know  I think the thing musta been a Otis


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure why, but I have the urge to walk home after work one day instead of driving ... Its 15/17 miles .. Only real problem is a small part of it is thru the geh-toe ... Wanna see if I can do it, but don't wanna die ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2013)

slip said:


> He went on his own terms, not waiting for the pain and suffering of old age to take him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't blame him for that!!

Would you be willing to conduct the services??

We are gathered here to honor the life of said gnat!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The roadways of life are littered with squirrels that made bad decisions!!



my Nissan was good for cuttin the edges on a days average 



slip said:


> Not sure why, but I have the urge to walk home after work one day instead of driving ... Its 15/17 miles .. Only real problem is a small part of it is thru the geh-toe ... Wanna see if I can do it, but don't wanna die ...



ummmmm, I prolly would if it was broad day, course I jus ain right so......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2013)

slip said:


> Not sure why, but I have the urge to walk home after work one day instead of driving ... Its 15/17 miles .. Only real problem is a small part of it is thru the geh-toe ... Wanna see if I can do it, but don't wanna die ...


uuuhhhhh, NOOOOOoooooooooooo.......get in shape some other way, doofus!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> uuuhhhhh, NOOOOOoooooooooooo.......get in shape some other way, doofus!!!!!!!



bububut runnin fo yo life will get the fat off super fast


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm goin to bed 






ahhhh who I'm foolin, I'm bout to pass out


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2013)

just got home from the Shady Dale Rodeo.  Good Red, White and Blue entertainment.


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> my Nissan was good for cuttin the edges on a days average
> 
> 
> 
> ummmmm, I prolly would if it was broad day, course I jus ain right so......


Problem with that is traffic ... Don't wanna get runt over either. When I get off a 11pm, aint no traffic.


Keebs said:


> uuuhhhhh, NOOOOOoooooooooooo.......get in shape some other way, doofus!!!!!!!


Treadmill is just way to boring ... Getting chased by dogs up an down the street is getting boring too. Feel like I need a little gunfire in my life.


Hankus said:


> bububut runnin fo yo life will get the fat off super fast


No better cardio, heart racing action like running for yo life!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> bububut runnin fo yo life will get the fat off super fast





Hankus said:


> I'm goin to bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 rat behind ya..........


gobbleinwoods said:


> just got home from the Shady Dale Rodeo.  Good Red, White and Blue entertainment.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 9, 2013)

whats going on in here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2013)

Good googly moogly it is Sunday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good googly moogly it is Sunday


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2013)

Mernin kids, early am baseball means your team needs some serious adjustment!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2013)

Mornin.....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 9, 2013)

yep


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 9, 2013)

4 wheeler fixed, grass cut, bushes trimmed, pine straw spread. Now it's time to relax and enjoy what's left of the weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> 4 wheeler fixed, grass cut, bushes trimmed, pine straw spread. Now it's time to relax and enjoy what's left of the weekend.


dang, all that by 10:00, yeah, I'd say you deserve some down time!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dang, all that by 10:00, yeah, I'd say you deserve some down time!



No, some of it was yesterday 

But I still deserve some down time


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2013)

What's happenin in here today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> What's happenin in here today?



appears not much.   I just spent the last 3+ hours mowing the grass.  It is not edged, trimmed, or anything other than mowed shorter. 

How goes it snowy?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 9, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> What's happenin in here today?



Snowy...How ya been?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> appears not much.   I just spent the last 3+ hours mowing the grass.  It is not edged, trimmed, or anything other than mowed shorter.
> 
> How goes it snowy?


Ahhh, the never ending chore! That's alotta grass to take up 3hrs mowing 

It goes! Not near as productive as you been tho 


Sterlo58 said:


> Snowy...How ya been?



Hey Neil! Been good! How you and that youngin been?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hiya, snowbabe! 
Nice to see your little green light on again!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey Wingman!  feels good to sit a spell with y'all. Hadn't been here in awhile. Was missin y'all!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2013)

Just pulled up a big ol pile of tatters from the garden! Sweetness!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 9, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Wingman!  feels good to sit a spell with y'all. Hadn't been here in awhile. Was missin y'all!



We be missin you too Nic. Course with my job I have not had a lot of time to spend here either.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> No, some of it was yesterday
> 
> But I still deserve some down time


 Indeed!


SnowHunter said:


> What's happenin in here today?


Hiya sista, I"ve spent time in the kitchen cooking up some meals for tonight & tomorrow, got some pics of the baby ducks, now waiting to see if this cloud is gonna bring me more rain or not............. I bet is sure is quiet around your place, huh?


blood on the ground said:


> Just pulled up a big ol pile of tatters from the garden! Sweetness!


 I got some going too! not *real* sure when to tell when they're ready to pull............... info?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2013)

Botg, yummy! Hoping mine are growing alright, trying the sack growing method this time.

Neil, yeah I hear ya, busy busy! 

Hey Sista! Food! Nom nom nom! Sounds like a good day  its way too quite here with the kids gone  but from what they've said, they are having a blast!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Botg, yummy! Hoping mine are growing alright, trying the sack growing method this time.
> 
> Neil, yeah I hear ya, busy busy!
> 
> Hey Sista! Food! Nom nom nom! Sounds like a good day  its way too quite here with the kids gone  but from what they've said, they are having a blast!


Dang Snowy, you're lookin younger and younger everytime I see you.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Snowy, you're lookin younger and younger everytime I see you.



I'm just good like that  

How ya been bro?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> I'm just good like that
> 
> How ya been bro?


I been. If'n you got a little extra of that get younger mojo in a jar help a brother out.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I been. If'n you got a little extra of that get younger mojo in a jar help a brother out.



If'n I did, we'd be stinkin rich


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> If'n I did, we'd be stinkin rich


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Yeah, I know,  last time I checked, I was still living in a camper, so I ain't figured it out yet


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2013)

dang, I need another weekend day!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2013)

yep


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 10, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy "wet" Monday morning to all of you fellow drivelers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2013)

Gootmownan everybody!  Its our faverit day uf da week!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2013)

fuel for the go machine


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> fuel for the go machine


Heatherns........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2013)

stick that pinkie out 





uppity


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> stick that pinkie out
> 
> 
> uppity



Don't be a hater just cause you choose to destroy your heart with all that caffeine.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

MONDAY!!!!!!!!!  who am I kidding..........


----------



## hunter rich (Jun 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> MONDAY!!!!!!!!!  who am I kidding..........



Nice try, ...

You get an A for effort...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

hunter rich said:


> Nice try, ...
> 
> You get an A for effort...


 thankya!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2013)

Mornin driblers

Yesterday at this time I was looking at a beautiful ocean.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin driblers
> 
> Yesterday at this time I was looking at a beautiful ocean.


Google is your friend.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin driblers
> 
> Yesterday at this time I was looking at a beautiful ocean.


 I know you hated to come back......................... but I'm glad ya did!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Google is your friend.


 you sooooo...............aaahhhhforgetaboutit...............


----------



## Crickett (Jun 10, 2013)

Mornin' y'all! 

Well our house will officially be on the market late this afternoon or early tomorrow. Gotta finish up some of the paperwork with our realtor. If y'all got time will y'all say a  or 2 for us.  We really need the house to sell. 

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin' y'all!
> 
> Well our house will officially be on the market late this afternoon or early tomorrow. Gotta finish up some of the paperwork with our realtor. If y'all got time will y'all say a  or 2 for us.  We really need the house to sell.
> 
> Thanks y'all!


 you got'em!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2013)

Good morning, i survived another weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Google is your friend.


That aint workin. 


Keebs said:


> I know you hated to come back......................... but I'm glad ya did!
> 
> you sooooo...............aaahhhhforgetaboutit...............





Crickett said:


> Mornin' y'all!
> 
> Well our house will officially be on the market late this afternoon or early tomorrow. Gotta finish up some of the paperwork with our realtor. If y'all got time will y'all say a  or 2 for us.  We really need the house to sell.
> 
> Thanks y'all!





mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, i survived another weekend.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you got'em!



Thank you! 



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, i survived another weekend.







mrs. hornet22 said:


>




Thank you!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, i survived another weekend.


 good thing I know first aid & mouth to, I mean C.P.R., huh?



Ok, anyone that's interested in supper (Evening Meal) Tuesday in Tifton at Longhorn's 'bout 7:00ish, give me or Mud a heads up, we gonna meet up wiff KyDawg and his bride for a sit down!


----------



## kracker (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm having a procedure done tomorrow in my ortho drs. office, naturally I get a phone call that I have pre-op this afternoon. When I talked to the doctor Friday evening, pre-op was never mentioned so I get to make an extra trip to Athens today.



Oh yeah, morning fellow idjits!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm having a procedure done tomorrow in my ortho drs. office, naturally I get a phone call that I have pre-op this afternoon. When I talked to the doctor Friday evening, pre-op was never mentioned so I get to make an extra trip to Athens today.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, morning fellow idjits!


 typical ain't it??  Oh well, you know you like that ride!


----------



## kracker (Jun 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> typical ain't it??  Oh well, you know you like that ride!


I don't know why I expected anything different on a Monday. I'm thinking a Blizzard may be in order for the ride home.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

kracker said:


> I don't know why I expected anything different on a Monday. I'm thinking a Blizzard may be in order for the ride home.


 I shoulda known better'n pick at you........... I miss getting blizzards!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dang, every cow in the pasture was backed up to a flat rock.  Must've rained an inch in 10 minutes or less.  Everything including a couple of cars are floating right now.  Going to go board the ark right now!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2013)

Baked cheekun wif slaw an fried tatters


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

shake & bake pork chop (not bad at all), english pea (off brand not Leisure!) and butter beans.......... wish I had a blizzard for dessert!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 10, 2013)

Raining again.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Raining again.


quit complainin.............. Murphy will hear you & put us in a drought again!


----------



## hunter rich (Jun 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Raining again.



yup


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2013)

Rainin like crazy here most of the morning .... Could be worse, I could be working today.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> quit complainin.............. Murphy will hear you & put us in a drought again!



He going to anyways, just wait and see.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He going to anyways, just wait and see.


pppfffftttt, he rents a room from me, you ain't tellin me nuttin new!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2013)

Smoked turk on homemade whole wheat.   


With honey mustard.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Smoked turk on homemade whole wheat.
> 
> 
> With honey mustard.


love me some honey mustard!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> pppfffftttt, he rents a room from me, you ain't tellin me nuttin new!


 Know the feeling.



Me and mini-me eating hot ham and cheese.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Know the feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> Me and mini-me eating hot ham and cheese.


homemade or Hardee's........... love Hardee's hot ham & cheese!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

Office Rant...................... A/C on the blink, not cooling........... not good!

ok, rant over, but I ain't no cooler neither!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> homemade or Hardee's........... love Hardee's hot ham & cheese!



Homade. I can turn cheese, loaf bread and ham into a meal fit for a king!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Homade. I can turn cheese, loaf bread and ham into a meal fit for a king!


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Office Rant...................... A/C on the blink, not cooling........... not good!
> 
> ok, rant over, but I ain't no cooler neither!



Home or truck?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Office Rant...................... A/C on the blink, not cooling........... not good!
> 
> ok, rant over, but I ain't no cooler neither!






Burger and rangs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2013)

Pizza hut


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

slip said:


> Home or truck?


OFFICE, didn't you read????? I called the folks, got a quote, checked wiff da boss, getting a bigger unit, gave them a P.O. # last Thursday.............. they ain't showed up to install one yet and I am slowly sweltering to def! I need ice cream!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Burger and rangs.


 I know, right?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Pizza hut


Longhorns soon!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2013)

ITs cold gotta go turn the A/c, be right back


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm back


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back



Why yes; yes you are.......


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> OFFICE, didn't you read????? I called the folks, got a quote, checked wiff da boss, getting a bigger unit, gave them a P.O. # last Thursday.............. they ain't showed up to install one yet and I am slowly sweltering to def! I need ice cream!!!!!



Oops.

Tell me all about working in the heat, never done it before myself.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> ITs cold gotta go turn the A/c, be right back


----------



## Crickett (Jun 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Pizza hut



Me too!
My Mama brought pizza & cheesy bread for me & the kids! 



mudracing101 said:


> ITs cold gotta go turn the A/c, be right back





Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Me too!
> My Mama brought pizza & cheesy bread for me & the kids!


you see how he treats me?!?!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you see how he treats me?!?!



I sowwy!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I sowwy!


ok!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

still no A/C


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2013)

Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2013)

So chilly in here I had to put a shirt on.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice, and comfortable 72 degrees here!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2013)

slip said:


> So chilly in here I had to put a shirt on.


Had to turn my lil fan off



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nice, and comfortable 72 degrees here!!



Yes sir, nice and 72 here


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 10, 2013)

69 degrees


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2013)

70 here. Had to turn my fan off also.


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2013)

Fried pickles, fried okra and fried ... Well, its like ground beef'n gravy balls that'r fried. They're Dutch so I can say ir spell what they're called.

Theys gud ....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2013)

Come on Keebs, a/c in the truck works Later ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Brrrrrrrrr





Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 734808





slip said:


> So chilly in here I had to put a shirt on.










RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nice, and comfortable 72 degrees here!!









hdm03 said:


> 69 degrees









slip said:


> 70 here. Had to turn my fan off also.









slip said:


> Fried pickles, fried okra and fried ... Well, its like ground beef'n gravy balls that'r fried. They're Dutch so I can say ir spell what they're called.
> 
> Theys gud ....


ok, I'll take a plate............. and ice cream for dessert, pwease!


mudracing101 said:


> Come on Keebs, a/c in the truck works Later ya'll.


 I heard dat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2013)

shootin crown


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't y'all say you didn't have plenty of warning this time. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=757392


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2013)

yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2013)

Man! I jus grilled some mahimahi with some bacon wrapped uspareugass an it was very tasty .....come on!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2013)

An they say ya cain buy happiness


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Man! I jus grilled some mahimahi with some bacon wrapped uspareugass an it was very tasty .....come on!



Man, that sounds a lot better than the italian sausage with kraut and chips i'm about to partake of.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2013)

yeah um nothin fixed round here, prolly jus drink an extra


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't y'all say you didn't have plenty of warning this time.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=757392


 good choice, will make plans now!


Hankus said:


> An they say ya cain buy happiness



 ya dang tease................ hey, got a question, took the drake out, how long before I can remove Mama or should I?  We had to put a "protective fence" around their water & food to keep her out of it & messing it up........ thoughts? suggestions?????


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> good choice, will make plans now!
> 
> 
> ya dang tease................ hey, got a question, took the drake out, how long before I can remove Mama or should I?  We had to put a "protective fence" around their water & food to keep her out of it & messing it up........ thoughts? suggestions?????



dunno, I jus let her raise em. They cant really control body temp til they hard feather. Mine make a messof the food an water, but thats jus what they do ya know. Long as the lil ones can get food an water an the hen takes care of em far as protection and brooding then I tolerate em. Call me bout 5ish tomorrow if ya wanna discuss some of the finer points of how I do it.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 10, 2013)

The weatherman needs to get us a few days of no wind and rain.
The flounder are in, trout and reds are still doing good.
The boat is ready, just need good weather Wednesday.

The cobia are in and feeding, a buddy got 1  that went 77lbs.

I need to get off land for a spell, without wind and rain!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> The weatherman needs to get us a few days of no wind and rain.
> The flounder are in, trout and reds are still doing good.
> The boat is ready, just need good weather Wednesday.
> 
> ...



I'm wanting to flounder gig soooo bad, but it looks like it wont be till the end o the month. Wear 'em out, buddy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm wanting to flounder gig soooo bad, but it looks like it wont be till the end o the month. Wear 'em out, buddy!



Awesome, thanks for the tropical forecast update..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> dunno, I jus let her raise em. They cant really control body temp til they hard feather. Mine make a messof the food an water, but thats jus what they do ya know. Long as the lil ones can get food an water an the hen takes care of em far as protection and brooding then I tolerate em. Call me bout 5ish tomorrow if ya wanna discuss some of the finer points of how I do it.



she has her "own" water bucket but messes theirs up and by morning, they have no water, maybe what we rigged up will help......... how long 'for Daddy can come back in the picture?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awesome, thanks for the tropical forecast update..



Does this mean that you will have us good weather this wed.???


I am the flounder man and my 280lb. buddy, "slim" is the trout slayer.
We need a trip soon just to protect our reputations.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awesome, thanks for the tropical forecast update..


I'm taking off that last thursday and friday of the month. Flounder gigging and an offshore trip. I'm going no matter what! 


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Does this mean that you will have us good weather this wed.???
> 
> 
> I am the flounder man and my 280lb. buddy, "slim" is the trout slayer.
> We need a trip soon just to protect our reputations.



Do you gig flounder over there?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 10, 2013)

Many years ago i gigged a few.
The water closeby gets muddy a lot. If you go 20 miles south of Savannah the water is better for gigging.

I try not to be on the water after dark anymore.
One night about 30+ yrs. ago i was an innercent passenger in a dark colored boat  with one of them new Black Max motors, a drag net and a "few" shrimp on board.
All of a sudden the captain cut the ropes to the net and said "we gotta go"

Off we went wide open, no lights, no moon, thru a few cuts and zoomed up to somebodys dock unloaded the coolers and back out towards home.

About the time we had the boat on the trailer A man in green jeans pulled up in a slow boat and told us not to be seen round here after dark again.

Those were the best tastin shrimp i ever had!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> she has her "own" water bucket but messes theirs up and by morning, they have no water, maybe what we rigged up will help......... how long 'for Daddy can come back in the picture?



depends, couple weeks to a month. My drakes harass the lil ones till their grown so....


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 10, 2013)

See yall youngins in Tifton tomorrow evening.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh no! I'm oughta hrre till thst goes away 

Grrr


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Oh no! I'm oughta hrre till thst goes away
> 
> Grrr



ummm ok


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Jun 10, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Oh no! I'm oughta hrre till thst goes away
> 
> Grrr





slip said:


>


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2013)

Mornin droolers...er...uh...drivelers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2013)

Ahhhhhh another day vertical


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm taking off that last thursday and friday of the month. Flounder gigging and an offshore trip. I'm going no matter what!
> 
> 
> Do you gig flounder over there?



Great


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2013)

OH, Morning ya'll. Deer sausage for breakfast with MUSTARD


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 11, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you drivelers this morning.

Good News and Bad News.......The good news is that I finally started back my regimen of walking 2 1/2 miles this morning after a 12 month hiatus.  The bad news is that I am now tired and I'm going to get a much needed shower in a couple of minutes.

Ya'll have a nice day and pass it on.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2013)

Morning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2013)

I hate hitting the door working!  I need time to *settle in* before I get started!  
A/C Men ARE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2013)

I hope this rain goes away for a little while; my garden has too much water


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



Whatcha eatin???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hiya beachbunny...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Whatcha eatin???


Nuttin just punchin smileys


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Good morning Mrs. Hotnet22


Keebs said:


> Hiya beachbunny...........



I told them a/c guys to put a move on it for you.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Nuttin just punchin smileys
> 
> Good morning Mrs. Hotnet22
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



See. He do wuvs you.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I hate hitting the door working!  I need time to *settle in* before I get started!
> A/C Men ARE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






I am the same way in the mornins. When I did work I needed at least 30 mins to get settled in. Now when I get outta bed I need at least an hour before I start doin any chores around the house. That drives my hubby crazy.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> See. He do wuvs you.


 yeah he does............. 


Crickett said:


> I am the same way in the mornins. When I did work I needed at least 30 mins to get settled in. Now when I get outta bed I need at least an hour before I start doin any chores around the house. That drives my hubby crazy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 do mine too, I gotz a hawt date tonight!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> do mine too, I gotz a hawt date tonight!









Who all's gonna be there


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who all's gonna be there


 I'll pm ya, 'cause I'm keeping it a secret from KD.......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2013)

Where's Cricket???????????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2013)

Callllinnnggg Cricket............. Where oh where has Criiicket gone, oh where oh where can she beeeee?????????



 leftover pork chop, gravy, rice & english peas..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Callllinnnggg Cricket............. Where oh where has Criiicket gone, oh where oh where can she beeeee?????????
> 
> 
> 
> leftover pork chop, gravy, rice & english peas..........



She be doing shores. Her hour was up a long time ago. 


Ham sammy wiff MUSTARD and chips.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She be doing shores. Her hour was up a long time ago.
> 
> 
> Ham sammy wiff MUSTARD and chips.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Callllinnnggg Cricket............. Where oh where has Criiicket gone, oh where oh where can she beeeee?????????
> 
> 
> 
> leftover pork chop, gravy, rice & english peas..........



I'm here! Sorry I've been cleaning up! We got 2 people interested in the house already! 

I also just got some bad news about my Nanny so I'm pretty upset right now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ham sammwich wif mustard and fresh cut cucumbers with vinegar.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She be doing shores. Her hour was up a long time ago.
> 
> 
> Ham sammy wiff MUSTARD and chips.




Shores??? I sure could use a trip to the beach right now! 


Ham Sammy for me too minus the mustard. Jalepeno stax & sweet tea.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm here! Sorry I've been cleaning up! We got 2 people interested in the house already!
> I also just got some bad news about my Nanny so I'm pretty upset right now!



That's awesome bout the house. 
That's not about your Nanny. Sorry.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Shores??? I sure could use a trip to the beach right now!
> 
> 
> Ham Sammy for me too minus the mustard. Jalepeno stax & sweet tea.



Chores. 
Keebs knew what I'z talkin about.


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2013)

Mornin folks ...


Gunna be a hot one today/night. Think imma get a sombrero and some big mirrored aviator sunglasses for work. Maybe a big white glob of sunscreen only on my nose for some unknown reason like the lifeguards, too. 


And if they don't fire me, in theory I should be cooler.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm here! Sorry I've been cleaning up! We got 2 people interested in the house already!
> 
> I also just got some bad news about my Nanny so I'm pretty upset right now!


 cyber hugs, darl'in, I just saw this other post & was bringing it here for folks to chime in!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7869098&posted=1#post7869098


mudracing101 said:


> Ham sammwich wif mustard and fresh cut cucumbers with vinegar.


I love cukes in vinegar!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Chores.
> Keebs knew what I'z talkin about.


 yeah I did, read it & never noticed the spelling!


slip said:


> Mornin folks ...
> 
> 
> Gunna be a hot one today/night. Think imma get a sombrero and some big mirrored aviator sunglasses for work. Maybe a big white glob of sunscreen only on my nose for some unknown reason like the lifeguards, too.
> ...


 yep, you'll be the cool dude of the day!  I double dog dare ya & ya gotta take a pic to prove it!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2013)

well that was fun, not that anyone noticed......... , I got locked out of the interweb................ 
A/C is fixin to get CRUNK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's awesome bout the house.
> That's not about your Nanny. Sorry.



Thank you! 



Keebs said:


> cyber hugs, darl'in, I just saw this other post & was bringing it here for folks to chime in!
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7869098&posted=1#post7869098



Thank you too! I just posted up an update! 



Sorry y'all for bein such a downer in here today!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2013)

Crickett, more prayers for your Nanny, and my hopes for a full recovery. They can do wonders for folks that have had strokes nowadays.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 don't fret, we got your back!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Chores.
> Keebs knew what I'z talkin about.


Hey


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2013)

Wishing the best for your Nanny, Crickett.



Nicodemus said:


> Crickett, more prayers for your Nanny, and my hopes for a full recovery. They can do wonders for folks that have had strokes nowadays.



Yes sir they can ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2013)

Im takin what they are givin cuz im werkin for a livin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey


 Hiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> Im takin what they are givin cuz im werkin for a livin


I'm workin in AIR Conditioned AIR again!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm thirsty


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm thirsty



I'm hungry. I think a steak with some salad and a tater will do nicely.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2013)

cut three yards this morning its to hot for all that but made some money


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm hungry. I think a steak with some salad and a tater will do nicely.



Yep, yep, that'll work too.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm thirsty





rhbama3 said:


> I'm hungry. I think a steak with some salad and a tater will do nicely.





Seth carter said:


> cut three yards this morning its to hot for all that but made some money


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2013)

Deer burgers is whats fer dinner


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Deer burgers is whats fer dinner


 Gonna see what I can round up at Longhorns in a little bit, maybe some Kentucky style hugs or something........... 
Later ya'll!
MUUUUD, save me a seat!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 11, 2013)

Where is everybody?  I am ready to eat some steak!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2013)

Too far away to make it but enjoy the meal and company.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Too far away to make it but enjoy the meal and company.



Me too. Dog gone it. Kinda slow in here leme share some fishin pics wiff ya'll. Couple of sharks, Sea turtle tracks and She laid Eggs. Had to relocate. AND my first sea trout.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 11, 2013)

nice fish miz hawnet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hankus said:


> nice fish miz hawnet



Why Thank ya. We caught a whole lot more than this. It was a good time justa reeling them in and throwing most of em back.  That beach is slap full of baby shark. Only kept 2 trout and a good size whiting.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too. Dog gone it. Kinda slow in here leme share some fishin pics wiff ya'll. Couple of sharks, Sea turtle tracks and She laid Eggs. Had to relocate. AND my first sea trout.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 11, 2013)

Had a nice time in Tifton tonight. It was good to see all you guys and gals. Thanks rh, Keebs, Kaintuck, Mud racing, and Pnutman. Plus everyones family that was there.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Had a nice time in Tifton tonight. It was good to see all you guys and gals. Thanks rh, Keebs, Kaintuck, Mud racing, and Pnutman. Plus everyones family that was there.



 Glad to finally get my hug!!  Did ya find your card yet?!?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Glad to finally get my hug!!  Did ya find your card yet?!?



Yes it was in my speedos back at the motel.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yes it was in my speedos back at the motel.


Ewww!!......TMI!!

Wish I could have made it tonight!!.........Glad Ya'll had a good time!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 11, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ewww!!......TMI!!
> 
> Wish I could have made it tonight!!.........Glad Ya'll had a good time!!



Wish you had been there Mr Ruttn


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yes it was in my speedos back at the motel.


 good deal........... 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ewww!!......TMI!!
> 
> Wish I could have made it tonight!!.........Glad Ya'll had a good time!!



 Mitch, I promise, a good time as usual! pics tomorrow to prove it!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wish you had been there Mr Ruttn


Me too, but a 2 1/2 hour drive on a weeknight is pretty much out of the question for me!!



Keebs said:


> good deal...........
> 
> 
> Mitch, I promise, a good time as usual! pics tomorrow to prove it!


Looking forward to seeing them!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 11, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Me too, but a 2 1/2 hour drive on a weeknight is pretty much out of the question for me!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing them!!



They should be good, took an hour to get them.

rh wouldn.t behave for the camera.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2013)

Had two blacked out helicopters fly over at barely tree top level just a minute ago. I was in the garage and it scared the tar outta me. Figured for sure it was a plane going down.No No:

Figure somebody is about to have a bad night...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They should be good, took an hour to get them.
> 
> rh wouldn.t behave for the camera.


Robert is just one of those Miscreants that will not conform!!



slip said:


> Had two blacked out helicopters fly over at barely tree top level just a minute ago. I was in the garage and it scared the tar outta me. Figured for sure it was a plane going down.No No:
> 
> Figure somebody is about to have a bad night...


Had a couple fly over low here tonight!!.........Must be something going on!!


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Robert is just one of those Miscreants that will not conform!!
> 
> Had a couple fly over low here tonight!!.........Must be something going on!!



NKs must be invading .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 12, 2013)

slip said:


> NKs must be invading .


Sleep with one eye open Li'l Bro!!.......Wake me if needed!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 12, 2013)

Reckin' I'll kick this morning off with a little coffee for y'all


----------



## Hankus (Jun 12, 2013)

mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Reckin' I'll kick this morning off with a little coffee for y'all


I'm convinced you bunch of maroons are totally untrainable..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2013)

Happy HUMP DAY to all of you drivelers this morning.

Just finished my exercise and I feel better all ready.  I've just got to get back in the habit of doing this everyday.

Hope all of you have a good day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2013)

We are so trained we carry one with us everywhere.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2013)

Mernin kids!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We are so trained we carry one with us everywhere.




Gobblin, I didn't think that I would ever say this too you BUT that is a "crappy looking" photo there !!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2013)

Mornin,


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2013)

Here


----------



## T.P. (Jun 12, 2013)

Suns a shining here.


----------



## hunter rich (Jun 12, 2013)

The end of #3 and I'm still not awake...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They should be good, took an hour to get them.
> 
> rh wouldn.t behave for the camera.


 I KNEW I shoulda just left from work & came on, but nooooooo................ 
ok, JUST so ya'll can see who does & doesn't "behave" for the camera..........


----------



## Hankus (Jun 12, 2013)

awake, yes
doin stuff, not yet


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh, we have a "shy one" in the bunch, can you believe it????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I KNEW I shoulda just left from work & came on, but nooooooo................
> ok, JUST so ya'll can see who does & doesn't "behave" for the camera..........



Mighty fine bunch of folks right there! 

Mornin ya'll. Computer people here today. On and off.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 12, 2013)

Enjoyed having supper with yall last nite. Thanks to KY for taking care of everybody's bill and me some new fishing gear!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mighty fine bunch of folks right there!
> 
> Mornin ya'll. Computer people here today. On and off.


was worried there for a minute!   I had "planned" on a special picture for you, did.not.happen.!  I'll make it up to you some how!


peanutman04 said:


> Enjoyed having supper with yall last nite. Thanks to KY for taking care of everybody's bill and me some new fishing gear!


sorry ya lost your buzz 'for I got there........... having critters to tend to, 'specially dogs in the house, make for late arrivals or no shows!
But it was nice to put a face to the name...............and come to find out, we might me kin! pm incoming!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Enjoyed having supper with yall last nite. Thanks to KY for taking care of everybody's bill and me some new fishing gear!



Wait a min. i had to pay for mine


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 12, 2013)

Mornin from Moultrie youngins.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait a min. i had to pay for mine



you must have left before Pnut stole my credit card.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> you must have left before Pnut stole my credit card.



Nah, i stayed and talked to Keebs for a while, guess thats why he was in a hurry to leave. I'd a knew that,  i would of ordered one last drank


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait a min. i had to pay for mine


 me too!


KyDawg said:


> Mornin from Moultrie youngins.


 mornin!


mudracing101 said:


> Nah, i stayed and talked to Keebs for a while, guess thats why he was in a hurry to leave. I'd a knew that,  i would of ordered one last drank


 you didn't save me a seat NOR a drank, don't know what I'm gonna do with you any more!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> me too!
> 
> mornin!
> 
> you didn't save me a seat NOR a drank, don't know what I'm gonna do with you any more!



Whaaaa??????????? I saved you a whole table woman


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whaaaa??????????? I saved you a whole table woman


yeah, down away from e'ry one................. but that's ok, Bubbette had me drooling about her trips she's been on and I found me a new Bacon Buddy in Alli, I think that girl likes bacon *almost* as much as I do!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 12, 2013)

My Nanny is doin much better this mornin'! She still can't talk just yet but the drs are optimistic that she will! They were gonna get her up & walk her around! GOD is GREAT! 



Oh & I'd posted this earlier if I had any dadgum internet service! Windstream........:


More good news is someone looked at the house this mornin' & someone is comin to look at it tonight!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My Nanny is doin much better this mornin'! She still can't talk just yet but the drs are optimistic that she will! They were gonna get her up & walk her around! GOD is GREAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That`s good to hear, Crickett. Indeed HE is.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My Nanny is doin much better this mornin'! She still can't talk just yet but the drs are optimistic that she will! They were gonna get her up & walk her around! GOD is GREAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great news!!!


Nicodemus said:


> That`s good to hear, Crickett. Indeed HE is.


 missed you last night..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Great news!!!
> 
> missed you last night..........





Sorry we weren`t able to make it, Keebs....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Sorry we weren`t able to make it, Keebs....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My Nanny is doin much better this mornin'! She still can't talk just yet but the drs are optimistic that she will! They were gonna get her up & walk her around! GOD is GREAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great news! 


Nicodemus said:


> Sorry we weren`t able to make it, Keebs....


Afternoon Sunshine.


Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 I'm gonna go heat up my leftovers from last night now............ get this........ Mud didn't have any leftovers......... imagine that!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2013)

I forgot to post the "good" group pic........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna go heat up my leftovers from last night now............ get this........ Mud didn't have any leftovers......... imagine that!



imagine that. 

Betcha he talked Mz. Vicki into hers.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> imagine that.
> 
> Betcha he talked Mz. Vicki into hers.


Honey, she had a bowl of salad that was bigger'n her, but you know that don't take much and you know Mud, he ain't gonna eat much rabbit food...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I forgot to post the "good" group pic........


Mo betta! 


Keebs said:


> Honey, she had a bowl of salad that was bigger'n her, but you know that don't take much and you know Mud, he ain't gonna eat much rabbit food...........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mo betta!


I have to brag, this bunch has not ONLY the cutest/prettiest kids I know, but they have manners and are as sweet as can be!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I have to brag, this bunch has not ONLY the cutest/prettiest kids I know, but they have manners and are as sweet as can be!



yep. 


Shrimp Alfredo wiff fresh Edisto Shrimp.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep.
> 
> 
> Shrimp Alfredo wiff fresh Edisto Shrimp.


I LOVE Shkrimp!  I had a coupon for a free appetizer last night, I got the Wild West Shrimp, those things were goooooood!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hee hee ha ha lets laugh at mud, hee hee haa haa


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2013)

I see hdm03,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I see hdm03,


Use some eyedrops. It'll clear up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hee hee ha ha lets laugh at mud, hee hee haa haa







You know good and well we'z lubs us some Mud. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Use some eyedrops. It'll clear up.



Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I see hdm03,



Hey there lil fella!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hee hee ha ha lets laugh at mud, hee hee haa haa


 if we didn't pick at you, you'd think we were mad at ya!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Use some eyedrops. It'll clear up.


 they make some that strong now??


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You know good and well we'z lubs us some Mud.
> Hey


 tell'em sista!


hdm03 said:


> Hey there lil fella!


 when he stands next to bama & Timmay he looks that way!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Sorry we weren`t able to make it, Keebs....



I missed you to Nic, I was hoping that I would get to meet you. Maybe next time.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hee hee ha ha lets laugh at mud, hee hee haa haa



1st person I ever seen put MUSTARD on a steak and baked tater.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> 1st person I ever seen put MUSTARD on a steak and baked tater.


 I meant to warn you 'bout his strang eating habits......... I sowwy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I missed you to Nic, I was hoping that I would get to meet you. Maybe next time.


Yeah, i was hoping to see the old grouch too.


peanutman04 said:


> 1st person I ever seen put MUSTARD on a steak and baked tater.


Love me some mustard



Keebs said:


> I meant to warn you 'bout his strang eating habits......... I sowwy!


 Ok syrup women


----------



## Hankus (Jun 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I meant to warn you 'bout his strang eating habits......... I sowwy!



he eat it like sketti


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, i was hoping to see the old grouch too.
> Love me some mustard
> 
> Ok syrup women


 dat's right!


Hankus said:


> he eat it like sketti


 you oughta see him eat oysters!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2013)

It's that time!!!!!!!!! Wonder if I can drag Mud from work or not............ HHhmmm, might have to find peanutman.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2013)

Aft kids.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2013)

I think I will have a smooth pilsner with all natural ingredients


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2013)

Be still my heart.......
Just googled a seafood market downtown who says they can get me live crawfish! Headed there tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I think I will have a smooth pilsner with all natural ingredients



Think I will pass for today.........




























Still feelin the effects from last night.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2013)

I've got one cigarette left...... and the sheer panic has set in. This is gonna be tough.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I've got one cigarette left...... and the sheer panic has set in. This is gonna be tough.



water will be your friend


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> water will be your friend



How long do i hold my head under?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2013)

Pilsners are like chips, ya cant jus have one


----------



## Hankus (Jun 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> How long do i hold my head under?



til it wont relight 



blood on the ground said:


> Pilsners are like chips, ya cant jus have one



bull riders tonight, crown shooters to chase


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I've got one cigarette left...... and the sheer panic has set in. This is gonna be tough.





gobbleinwoods said:


> water will be your friend





rhbama3 said:


> How long do i hold my head under?





Hankus said:


> til it wont relight


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Aft kids.......



There you are.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you pool this evening


----------



## Hankus (Jun 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you pool this evening



wish I was at the pool, with a blonde bout this tall an this big fetching my beer (ask Hawnet the exact dimensions)


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 12, 2013)

yep......


----------



## Hankus (Jun 12, 2013)

cuzin Larry on tv an beer


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 12, 2013)

I have been 150 miles on South Georgia dirt roads today. Made me feel 20 years younger.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I have been 150 miles on South Georgia dirt roads today. Made me feel 20 years younger.



I herd dat


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 12, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I herd dat



Bad as I hate it I will be back on that Interstate tomorrow.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2013)

Lawd ... If it got any more humid out there we'd have to swim around sted of walk ...


----------



## kracker (Jun 12, 2013)

Hankus said:


> wish I was at the pool, with a blonde bout this tall an this big fetching my beer (ask Hawnet the exact dimensions)


I could supply those exact dimensions


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2013)

Kracker ... How are ya?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2013)

Going to be a gardening type of morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 13, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Gobblin.

I am running late this morning and have work waiting for me to do already but I am first going to get my morning exercise of 2 1/2 miles done.  It is already so humid outside that perspiration is dripping from the tree limbs.   Will be glad to get finished and get a much needed shower.

Catch ya'll drivelers later.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Aft kids.......


CHIEFFF!!!!!!!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> I've got one cigarette left...... and the sheer panic has set in. This is gonna be tough.


'ing for ya bama!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> There you are.



I am here, you are there!  



Keebs said:


> CHIEFFF!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 'ing for ya bama!



 Heyyyyy!! 



Moanin folks......


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2013)

yep


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2013)

word


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I am here, you are there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin erybody.


Hankus said:


> yep





hdm03 said:


> word


up.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyy!!
> Moanin folks......


howudoin?


Hankus said:


> yep


I concur!


hdm03 said:


> word


written or spoken?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin erybody.
> 
> 
> 
> up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> howudoin?
> 
> I concur!
> 
> written or spoken?



Same way I always DO.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Same way I always DO.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2013)

Where's erybody at


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where's erybody at



Right behind ya


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where's erybody at


 help, they're making me WORK!!!!!!! 


hdm03 said:


> Right behind ya


 you just move right along little fellar, Mrhawtnet is mighty possessive of his Missus & if'n you don't watch it, he'll git ya!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you pool this evening



I like pools! 

Juss sayin'!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where's erybody at



 We had 2 showins this mornin back to back so me & the kids had to leave for a while. 



Keebs said:


> help, they're making me WORK!!!!!!!



Awww poor thang....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks like egg salit sammiches.......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Awww poor thang....


Oh hush!  


Jeff C. said:


> Looks like egg salit sammiches.......


what's it taste like?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you just move right along little fellar, Mrhawtnet is mighty possessive of his Missus & if'n you don't watch it, he'll git ya!



Tell me about it.......he likes to chase me around nekkid


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2013)

Mornin folks ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Oh hush!
> 
> what's it taste like?





hdm03 said:


> Tell me about it.......he likes to chase me around nekkid



you too


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Tell me about it.......he likes to chase me around nekkid





slip said:


> Mornin folks ...


 slip done slippin back into old habits..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> you too


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> slip done slippin back into old habits..........



Caint help it Aint been able to go to sleep 'fore 5am this last week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2013)

slip said:


> Caint help it Aint been able to go to sleep 'fore 5am this last week.





Keebs said:


> slip done slippin back into old habits..........



looks like keebsisrightagainandagain


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Oh hush!
> 
> what's it taste like?



Egg salit sammich.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2013)

slip said:


> Caint help it Aint been able to go to sleep 'fore 5am this last week.









 hate it for ya.........


gobbleinwoods said:


> looks like keebsisrightagainandagain


whhaaaa??????    


Jeff C. said:


> Egg salit sammich.


welp there ya go, if it looks like it, tastes like it then it must be an egg salit sammich!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hate it for ya.........
> 
> whhaaaa??????
> 
> welp there ya go, if it looks like it, tastes like it then it must be an egg salit sammich!



It was. I was just stating that it also looked like one.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It was. I was just stating that it also looked like one.


I hate eating something that doesn't look like it's supposed to taste, don't you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey people


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey people


 you still "clippin" it??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you still "clippin" it??



I'm still busy     I grilled some chicken last night that was off the chain Played in the pool and drank some bullets, gotta say it was a good day


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I hate eating something don't look like it's supposed to taste, don't you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey people




Mudro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm still busy     I grilled some chicken last night that was off the chain Played in the pool and drank some bullets, gotta say it was a good day


Did the same sept we had Dot Dawgs. Well......Slaw Dawgs.


Jeff C. said:


>


I was thankin the same thang.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2013)

Jeffro!! Where ya been?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did the same sept we had Dot Dawgs. Well......Slaw Dawgs.
> 
> I was thankin the same thang.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I hate eating something don't look like it's supposed to taste, don't you?



Ya'll watch how I don't post nothin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did the same sept we had Dot Dawgs. Well......Slaw Dawgs.
> 
> I was thankin the same thang.







mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!! Where ya been?



Virginia/N.C. 



Hornet22 said:


> Ya'll watch how I don't post nothin



Left me speecless.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm still busy     I grilled some chicken last night that was off the chain Played in the pool and drank some bullets, gotta say it was a good day


I was in da pool too!


Jeff C. said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did the same sept we had Dot Dawgs. Well......Slaw Dawgs.
> 
> I was thankin the same thang.


 not you tooo!


Hornet22 said:


> Ya'll watch how I don't post nothin


 but you sure were thinkin it, weren't you?


Jeff C. said:


> Left me speecless.


 That's one for the record books then!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> til it wont relight
> 
> 
> 
> bull riders tonight, crown shooters to chase



Yer dranks are expensive hanky....

Im about ta get my ears lowered then headed to da house ta make me some kabobs fer suppa!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2013)

By the way HAAY everybody!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> By the way HAAY everybody!




have ya'll seen da messicans new avatar??? it makes me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> have ya'll seen da messicans new avatar??? it makes me


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2013)

Later ya'll... Keebs , lets go, i bought some new floaties at lunch


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 That's alright, right there, Shuggums!


mudracing101 said:


> Later ya'll... Keebs , lets go, i bought some new floaties at lunch


I got tha peanut oil!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have officially hit the 12 hour mark without smoking. Just 40 more years to go.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I have officially hit the 12 hour mark without smoking. Just 40 more years to go.....



Congratulations Rob, and good luck!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I have officially hit the 12 hour mark without smoking. Just 40 more years to go.....



A very big congrats! If you need any advice on how to stay quit, pm Jeff C!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 13, 2013)

Or me! I have quit. ask KD


----------



## T.P. (Jun 13, 2013)

Group hug.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 13, 2013)

I love them


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> A very big congrats! If you need any advice on how to stay quit, pm Jeff C!







kmckinnie said:


> Or me! I have quit. ask KD


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2013)

don't hug hanky


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> don't hug hanky






I had to back up a couple posts to figger that one out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> don't hug hanky



You be so hug worthy hanky......panky


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2013)

Took the family to the Hibachi buffet tonight. Its a bad sign when there are only 3 cars in the parking lot at 7:30pm. It was terrible. Won't be going back.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 13, 2013)

Back in Kentucky, making tomato sandwiches with Moultrie tomatoes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2013)

Finally got all the fixins to make my own Chai tea....
Dang good stuff too.  Now I just gotta figure out how to get all this condensed into a filter for a coffee maker to make the process more streamlined.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2013)

use the blade chopper thing from the infomercial


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2013)

Hankus said:


> use the blade chopper thing from the infomercial


I wish it were that simple. Gotta be careful with fresh ginger root and the fresh cardamom seeds. Don't wanna get too much of either.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 14, 2013)

TGIF  to all of you drivelers.


Thankfully the storm system with menacing winds, hail, and rain completely split apart and missed me entirely last night.  Not even a drop of rain which suited me just fine.

Now gotta go get my morning exercise.  Check on ya'll later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Finally got all the fixins to make my own Chai tea....
> Dang good stuff too.  Now I just gotta figure out how to get all this condensed into a filter for a coffee maker to make the process more streamlined.



To make a drinkable product get all that out and then put a heaping scoop of coffee grounds in the filter and turn on the coffee maker.  

POETS DAY  morning EE looks like a got the rain that I fell asleep listening to the distant thunder last night.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2013)

Morning folks.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2013)

Mernin.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> To make a drinkable product get all that out and then put a heaping scoop of coffee grounds in the filter and turn on the coffee maker.
> 
> POETS DAY  morning EE looks like a got the rain that I fell asleep listening to the distant thunder last night.



Maroon 


hdm03 said:


> Morning folks.....



Mornin Droopy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2013)

Good Morning, its Friday


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning, its Friday



Hey Mud, it's Friday!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2013)

It's Friday with a 3 Day weekend for me!
Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> It's Friday with a 3 Day weekend for me!
> Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!


Is yo aviator a video of the Booty Scoot Boogie?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> It's Friday with a 3 Day weekend for me!
> Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!



That avatar is too funny, looks like that time it kept rainin and you pulled me behind the truck


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is yo aviator a video of the Booty Scoot Boogie?


 mehbe............


mudracing101 said:


> That avatar is too funny, looks like that time it kept rainin and you pulled me behind the truck


 It does don't it.............. you just wasn't wearing that many clothes...............


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2013)

Hanky-panky   That makes me giggle


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2013)

mornin erybody

got it by myself today. Music turned up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hanky-panky   That makes me giggle



Where Quack be


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2013)

Well looky here.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well looky here.



Well look at you......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin erybody
> 
> got it by myself today. Music turned up.


 kewl!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where Quack be


protestin...................


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well looky here.


were you tryin?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Well look at you......


 she beat you to it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> kewl!!
> 
> protestin...................
> 
> were you tryin?



I never even know it happens till after I post. 


Sometimes I juss get lucky.

Ya'll jealous


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where Quack be





Keebs said:


> protestin...................



He did sneak in last night to wish Lauren a happy flag day


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2013)

Speakin' of trying and not trying; Re Dirt needs to come back


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> He did sneak in last night to wish Lauren a happy flag day


Oh no. Hope he didn't beat H22 to it. 



hdm03 said:


> Speakin' of trying and not trying; Re Dirt needs to come back



sho do.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> It's Friday with a 3 Day weekend for me!
> Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!







mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin erybody
> 
> got it by myself today. Music turned up.







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well looky here.






Mornin y'all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hanky-panky   That makes me giggle






mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin erybody
> 
> got it by myself today. Music turned up.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where Quack be





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well looky here.


You were trying



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I never even know it happens till after I post.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I juss get lucky.
> ...


Now you sound like Dirt.



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Mornin Crickett, you keeping them redneck hillbillys off your grass


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


Mornin


mudracing101 said:


> You were trying
> 
> Now you sound like Dirt.
> 
> ...



Whaaa Dirt neva tried either. No No:

Oh......... Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I never even know it happens till after I post.
> Sometimes I juss get lucky.
> Ya'll jealous


Naaawww, have at it..............


hdm03 said:


> Speakin' of trying and not trying; Re Dirt needs to come back


 totally agree!


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


 Mornin, how's Nanny doing?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2013)

Morning young ones from the Danged old Bluegrass.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2013)

What did yall do with Dirt?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning young ones from the Danged old Bluegrass.



Morning old man


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey Jeff C, tell the Jag that I planted my bean.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff C, tell the Jag that I planted my bean.



Magic bean?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Magic bean?



I think it just might be.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mornin, how's Nanny doing?



She is doing AWESOME! I talked to my mama just a little while ago & she said nanny got to come home yesterday & she's walkin' & talkin' like nothin ever happened!  She will have to do out patient therapy but she really has no signs of ever havin a stroke.  She told my mama though that when it hit her & she fell to the floor she remembers seein herself standin over her body. You know like the whole outer body experience thing


----------



## kracker (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm back, if anyone cares.....


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2013)

Howdy Mr. kracker.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What did yall do with Dirt?



He gots mad and weft


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> She is doing AWESOME! I talked to my mama just a little while ago & she said nanny got to come home yesterday & she's walkin' & talkin' like nothin ever happened!  She will have to do out patient therapy but she really has no signs of ever havin a stroke.  She told my mama though that when it hit her & she fell to the floor she remembers seein herself standin over her body. You know like the whole outer body experience thing


 good deal!
wow


kracker said:


> I'm back, if anyone cares.....


 now tell me again who you are???


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2013)

I believe I hear the Waffle House calling my name


----------



## Crickett (Jun 14, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm back, if anyone cares.....



 

I care!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2013)

Ball park dawgs wif spicy brown mustard n pickle relish..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm starvin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ball park dawgs wif spicy brown mustard n pickle relish..


Same here.  I don't have pickles.


mudracing101 said:


> I'm starvin


REALLY?!
Go eat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff C, tell the Jag that I planted my bean.



I will do that, Charlie....it will make his day! 



kracker said:


> I'm back, if anyone cares.....



Welcome back, kracker...... Bet you had a great time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey JeffC. Guess what we had for suppa last night.............EGG SALIT SAMMIES.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2013)

New place we're trying............ The Hamburger Shack........ toasted Texas toast for da bun, hamburger all the way, fries & baked beans. we'll see


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey JeffC. Guess what we had for suppa last night.............EGG SALIT SAMMIES.



Yummm....probly have them fo lunch here again.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2013)

I love me some egg salit!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I love me some egg salit!!!!



Why??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Why??


NNNnoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> NNNnoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2013)

Afternoon Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>





KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Keebs.


 Hiya Pops!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Why??



Because it makes me make sounds that make me giggle


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> New place we're trying............ The Hamburger Shack........ toasted Texas toast for da bun, hamburger all the way, fries & baked beans. we'll see


Love me a good burger



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Same here.  I don't have pickles.
> 
> REALLY?!
> Go eat.


I did, Golden corral, i'm about to pop, i need to pull me up some floor and take a nap.


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Keebs.



I bet you aint missing these gnats none up there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Love me a good burger
> 
> 
> I did, Golden corral, i'm about to pop, i need to pull me up some floor and take a nap.
> ...



i am missing the heat it is 77 here today.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Love me a good burger


A friend of mine came up while I was waiting on my order and she said to come back & try the "Po Dawg", it's a long hot dog, split, stuffed with cheese & WRAPPED in BACON, yeah, I'll be trying that!  The other one she said was good was the "Volcano Burger", this is 2 patties with pepper jack cheese sealed between them & cooked....... yeah, I'll be going back........... the plain ones weren't bad, but the boss said they aren't usually on Texas Toast......


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2013)

deer cubed, squash an taters, nuttin sto bought on that plate


----------



## Crickett (Jun 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Crickett, you keeping them redneck hillbillys off your grass






Hankus said:


> deer cubed, squash an taters, nuttin sto bought on that plate



Did you make that fork all by yoself?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Did you make that fork all by yoself?



OH SNAP.


Glad your Nanny is all better.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2013)

Hankus said:


> deer cubed, squash an taters, nuttin sto bought on that plate



That looks good Hanky-Panky 

























Giggle


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> i am missing the heat it is 77 here today.


 I'll swap wif ya


Keebs said:


> A friend of mine came up while I was waiting on my order and she said to come back & try the "Po Dawg", it's a long hot dog, split, stuffed with cheese & WRAPPED in BACON, yeah, I'll be trying that!  The other one she said was good was the "Volcano Burger", this is 2 patties with pepper jack cheese sealed between them & cooked....... yeah, I'll be going back........... the plain ones weren't bad, but the boss said they aren't usually on Texas Toast......



I'll come pick ya up and we'll check it out next time i'm there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That looks good Hanky-Panky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Jun 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH SNAP.
> 
> 
> Glad your Nanny is all better.



 


Thank you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2013)

You do the hanky panky and you turn yourself around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











No wait..............that aint it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2013)

Less than 2 hours


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2013)

Did I do it again
I'm playin Loto today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



samatter little fella


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2013)

Hankus said:


> deer cubed, squash an taters, nuttin sto bought on that plate


uummmm............


Crickett said:


> Did you make that fork all by yoself?





mudracing101 said:


> I'll swap wif ya
> 
> I'll come pick ya up and we'll check it out next time i'm there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You do the hanky panky and you turn yourself around
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did I do it again
> I'm playin Loto today!



You the Queen today  Mr. Hornet gonna have to fix your drinks tonight while you sit back wif your feets up


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You the Queen today  Mr. Hornet gonna have to fix your drinks tonight while you sit back wif your feets up



Dang Skippy.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did I do it again
> I'm playin Loto today!



You've really have been trying a lot since RyDirty has been on break No No:


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2013)

Mornin folks ... well, sorta.


Mannn, last nite my back hurt so bad I couldn't sit right in a chair, this morning, all betta? Weird


----------



## Crickett (Jun 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You do the hanky panky and you turn yourself around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2013)

Soooo .... Anybody know the secret of getting rustoleum spray paint off of hands? I got about 70% of it off with an hour of hot water an soap with a tuff sponge but the remaining just wont go, even with nail polish remover etc.

Im not talking just a little bit, all of my nails, tween the fingers etc up to my wrist pure red ....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2013)

slip said:


> Soooo .... Anybody know the secret of getting rustoleum spray paint off of hands? I got about 70% of it off with an hour of hot water an soap with a tuff sponge but the remaining just wont go, even with nail polish remover etc.
> 
> Im not talking just a little bit, all of my nails, tween the fingers etc up to my wrist pure red ....



Have ya tried gasoline?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 14, 2013)

Thinner/gas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Thinner/gas.



Smells good too.


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Have ya tried gasoline?





T.P. said:


> Thinner/gas.


Wish I had known about that a hour ago. Worked great.


Jeff C. said:


> Smells good too.



Yup. Mite wait a minute or two for lighting a fire though.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2013)

TGIF folks!  My drankin bone called an said its five o'clock somewhere!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2013)

Gettin close now


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> TGIF folks!  My drankin bone called an said its five o'clock somewhere!





mudracing101 said:


> Gettin close now


lets roll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2013)

Think I will fire up the grill.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Did you make that fork all by yoself?



stolt it



slip said:


> Wish I had known about that a hour ago. Worked great.
> 
> 
> Yup. Mite wait a minute or two for lighting a fire though.



chase with gojo to cut most of the smell



blood on the ground said:


> TGIF folks!  My drankin bone called an said its five o'clock somewhere!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2013)

Fried Georgia cattfish for supper tonight. Them little ones about 6 inches long.


----------



## kracker (Jun 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Fried Georgia cattfish for supper tonight. Them little ones about 6 inches long.


Them's the best ones. Fry 'em up on the riverbank with some hushpuppies, taters and onions......now I'm hungry!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Fried Georgia cattfish for supper tonight. Them little ones about 6 inches long.





kracker said:


> Them's the best ones. Fry 'em up on the riverbank with some hushpuppies, taters and onions......now I'm hungry!



Had some low and slow poke chops, sauteed squash and onyuns, sweet tater souffle, mandarin orange jello salad, homemade bread, wine......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Fried Georgia cattfish for supper tonight. Them little ones about 6 inches long.


You didn't go poachin in Bama's koi pond did ya?


----------



## . (Jun 14, 2013)

Holy Cow!   

Only Buck  

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7875638&postcount=23


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Had some low and slow poke chops, sauteed squash and onyuns, sweet tater souffle, mandarin orange jello salad, homemade bread, wine......



When them fish on so I can come et like that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Holy Cow!
> 
> Only Buck
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7875638&postcount=23


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You didn't go poachin in Bama's koi pond did ya?



Who told on me?


----------



## Buck (Jun 14, 2013)

See you folks are still doing good work in here. Keep it up!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi ya'll

New addition

Awwwwwwww


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 14, 2013)

hellohellohelloo oh oh oh from Jerseyyyyy


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Hi ya'll
> 
> New addition
> 
> Awwwwwwww



named doodoo


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2013)

YaraDV. said:


> hellohellohelloo oh oh oh from Jerseyyyyy



Hey jurzey


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 14, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Hey jurzey



Hey Hanky


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2013)

work, drink, crash, its tough but somebody gots do it


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2013)

Yara!


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2013)

My lucky day .... Got to moving some stuff around an found an oatmeal creampie somebody stashed away ...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2013)

slip said:


> My lucky day .... Got to moving some stuff around an found an oatmeal creampie somebody stashed away ...



yeehaw


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 14, 2013)

slip said:


> Yara!


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yeehaw



We have a box of masks at work, I picked it up one day and it felt way more heavy than normal so I opened it up and it was slam full of oatmeal creampies.  JACKPOT.

I took my fee for keeping quiet and ... kept quiet.
This was a month or so ago though.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hankus said:


> named doodoo



Smokey Girl the better half said. So i call her Smoke.



slip said:


> My lucky day .... Got to moving some stuff around an found an oatmeal creampie somebody stashed away ...



I would have fought you for that!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2013)

Saturday


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2013)

Standing in line @the DMV rules!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 15, 2013)

YaraDV. said:


> hellohellohelloo oh oh oh from Jerseyyyyy




YARA is back in the house !!!  Glad to see you stopping by again to check on us drivelers.  Hope everything is well on your end.  Don't be such a stranger.




slip said:


> My lucky day .... Got to moving some stuff around an found an oatmeal creampie somebody stashed away ...




Slip, them things are good.  I ate one early this morning before my morning exercise.  Gave me a little boost of energy for sure.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Saturday



Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin and Blood.  Just doing my typical morning chores such as washing a load of jeans, reading the newspaper, eating a little breakfast, and getting my stuff ready to go up to the country and check on things.


****************
****************

GOOD GRACIOUS !!!  There is an add on the right side of my screen right now that says:

TYNON


PLAY NOW,
MY HERO !


FREE FOREVER !

*****************

Has anyone else seen this add as such before because it shows a blonde lady dressed in an outfit, the likes that I have never seen on here before.  She is obviously well endowed and is surely very over-exposed in this advertisement.  

Somehow, I don't think that this is a breakfast cereal advertisement here !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2013)

Nope I am getting the LaQuinta Inn and visit Floridah ad.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 15, 2013)

Mornin all. Sho am glad it's saturday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 15, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nope I am getting the LaQuinta Inn and visit Floridah ad.




Gobblin, it did have a "Visit Florida" add just above it.  I also was just checking out the "Deer Hunting Forum" and someone there has posted something regarding these "really revealing" Google ads this morning too.

Google is lying through their teeth if they say that ONLY adds from your previous browsing sessions are relevant to these ads here.  That is a bunch of hogwash from Google for sure.  I bet the Pope is getting these same types of ads as well !!!!  It is just advertising revenue from Google by doing this.

After seeing this add this morning, I attempted to try and set up a blocking of all Google ads BUT it advised me that I couldn't do that.  Even trying to block everything stated that I would still be getting ads and some of them might even have foreign languages in them as well.  Since I don't speak any other foreign language (other than redneck), I decided to leave it just as it for now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2013)

Saturday Morning youngins.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 15, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, it did have a "Visit Florida" add just above it.  I also was just checking out the "Deer Hunting Forum" and someone there has posted something regarding these "really revealing" Google ads this morning too.
> 
> Google is lying through their teeth if they say that ONLY adds from your previous browsing sessions are relevant to these ads here.  That is a bunch of hogwash from Google for sure.  I bet the Pope is getting these same types of ads as well !!!!  It is just advertising revenue from Google by doing this.
> 
> After seeing this add this morning, I attempted to try and set up a blocking of all Google ads BUT it advised me that I couldn't do that.  Even trying to block everything stated that I would still be getting ads and some of them might even have foreign languages in them as well.  Since I don't speak any other foreign language (other than redneck), I decided to leave it just as it for now.



The ads on the right can be manipulated by Google searches!!............Just sayin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2013)

Bout lunch time ain't it?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout lunch time ain't it?



 or a late, late breakfast.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> or a late, late breakfast.........



Ok slip.....


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2013)

I wany to eat lunch at That oldtime buffet in Tifton. If Keebs and I left right now we would both get there in time for supper. Oh I might have to wait on her 30 minuets or so.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I wany to eat lunch at That oldtime buffet in Tifton. If Keebs and I left right now we would both get there in time for supper. Oh I might have to wait on her 30 minuets or so.



She might make it. You and I would have to have a couple beers first.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok slip.....


 only on da weekends.........


KyDawg said:


> I wany to eat lunch at That oldtime buffet in Tifton. If Keebs and I left right now we would both get there in time for supper. Oh I might have to wait on her 30 minuets or so.





Jeff C. said:


> She might make it. You and I would have to have a couple beers first.



No No: not you too, Chief!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yard cut, storm damage cleaned up, oil changed in truck. Time to


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yard cut, storm damage cleaned up, oil changed in truck. Time to



 now come help motivate me, I got cleaning to get down, some gardening to do........... but I got a case of anal glaucoma working on me..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2013)

Seven dollars in my pocket.....

Reckon I'll go weed the garden.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2013)

3 hours weed whipping, some gardening and spraying grass in the flower beds (grrrrrr), 25 gals of MSMA sprayed on the yard (I hate crab grass)


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> now come help motivate me, I got cleaning to get down, some gardening to do........... but I got a case of anal glaucoma working on me..........



WOW...sounds serious.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> WOW...sounds serious.


 it is......... come help me............


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2013)

Gotta go grocery shopping, what yall want for supper?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it is......... come help me............



I'll be there as soon as possible. Keep the  cold.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Gotta go grocery shopping, what yall want for supper?



beer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 3 hours weed whipping, some gardening and spraying grass in the flower beds (grrrrrr), 25 gals of MSMA sprayed on the yard (I hate crab grass)



Was just lookin at my crabgrass, chemicals, and sprayer. Think I'll wait til late this aft now though.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Was just lookin at my crabgrass, chemicals, and sprayer. Think I'll wait til late this aft now though.



herd dat, I'm sweatin in the shade with the fan blowin drinkin light beer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2013)

Hankus said:


> herd dat, I'm sweatin in the shade with the fan blowin drinkin light beer



Was hand weedin the garden, deer has been all in it. I'm gonna put a hurtin on her if I can catch her in it. 

Seen one today runnin through the pasture with a lil bitty one. Bet that's her.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Almost thru day 4 without a cigarette. The voices in my head keep trying to get me to smoke JUST ONE to celebrate my not smoking for so long. Yeah, they aren't very smart voices. 
All sorts of weird sensations going on. Legs are tingling, neck keeps spasming, all manner of hunger pains, and my blood pressure is higher than its ever been before.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Almost thru day 4 without a cigarette. The voices in my head keep trying to get me to smoke JUST ONE to celebrate my not smoking for so long. Yeah, they aren't very smart voices.
> All sorts of weird sensations going on. Legs are tingling, neck keeps spasming, all manner of hunger pains, and my blood pressure is higher than its ever been before.



that's gonna change once your body readjusts


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Almost thru day 4 without a cigarette. The voices in my head keep trying to get me to smoke JUST ONE to celebrate my not smoking for so long. Yeah, they aren't very smart voices.
> All sorts of weird sensations going on. Legs are tingling, neck keeps spasming, all manner of hunger pains, and my blood pressure is higher than its ever been before.



Been there done that.  Water is your friend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Almost thru day 4 without a cigarette. The voices in my head keep trying to get me to smoke JUST ONE to celebrate my not smoking for so long. Yeah, they aren't very smart voices.
> All sorts of weird sensations going on. Legs are tingling, neck keeps spasming, all manner of hunger pains, and my blood pressure is higher than its ever been before.


When I came off of dipping (non-stop) my blood pressure got dangerously high, as in bout' to stroke out. It earned me a trip to the Dr., all kind of tests and BP meds...

Learning healthy habits suck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Almost thru day 4 without a cigarette. The voices in my head keep trying to get me to smoke JUST ONE to celebrate my not smoking for so long. Yeah, they aren't very smart voices.
> All sorts of weird sensations going on. Legs are tingling, neck keeps spasming, all manner of hunger pains, and my blood pressure is higher than its ever been before.





Hankus said:


> that's gonna change once your body readjusts





gobbleinwoods said:


> Been there done that.  Water is your friend.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> When I came off of dipping (non-stop) my blood pressure got dangerously high, as in bout' to stroke out. It earned me a trip to the Dr., all kind of tests and BP meds...
> 
> Learning healthy habits suck.



 Makin me wanna quit!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Almost thru day 4 without a cigarette. The voices in my head keep trying to get me to smoke JUST ONE to celebrate my not smoking for so long. Yeah, they aren't very smart voices.
> All sorts of weird sensations going on. Legs are tingling, neck keeps spasming, all manner of hunger pains, and my blood pressure is higher than its ever been before.



Dude, if you've made it four days. Don't look back.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Makin me wanna quit!



X2! Sounds fun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2013)

T.P. said:


> X2! Sounds fun!



I get that now if I don't take my meds 1st thing in the mornin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Makin me wanna quit!


Everyone quits eventually.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Makin me wanna quit!





T.P. said:


> Dude, if you've made it four days. Don't look back.





T.P. said:


> X2! Sounds fun!



There is a turkey out in Wyoming just begging to be killed. I just have to keep thinking that the money i would have spent on smokes will make his deathwish a reality.

Withdrawal sucks. It's not easy and i've failed several times before. It would be so easy to make the pain go away by just buying a pack, but so far i can maintain and am wearing out the sugar free candy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Everyone quits eventually.



Hopefully, by choice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> There is a turkey out in Wyoming just begging to be killed. I just have to keep thinking that the money i would have spent on smokes will make his deathwish a reality.
> 
> Withdrawal sucks. It's not easy and i've failed several times before. It would be so easy to make the pain go away by just buying a pack, but so far i can maintain and am wearing out the sugar free candy.



Hang in there!!! 

I'm not one to cheer you on, but then again, I've only attempted to quit once. Made it 10 days and went out celebratin with one of my buddies when his divorce was finalized. We were sittin at a table drinkin when I realized he was smokin (he had quit also). I got one from him and never looked back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> There is a turkey out in Wyoming just begging to be killed. I just have to keep thinking that the money i would have spent on smokes will make his deathwish a reality.
> 
> Withdrawal sucks. It's not easy and i've failed several times before. It would be so easy to make the pain go away by just buying a pack, but so far i can maintain and am wearing out the sugar free candy.


You wanna really test your resolve, about a month after giving up nicotine, give up caffeine... After I figured out that my brain really wasn't going to leak out of my eyes and ears, and finally got it purged from my system it was amazing how much better I felt.


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You wanna really test your resolve, about a month after giving up nicotine, give up caffeine... After I figured out that my brain really wasn't going to leak out of my eyes and ears, and finally got it purged from my system it was amazing how much better I felt.



Ill give up caffeine right after I give up oxygen


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2013)

slip said:


> Ill give up caffeine right after I give up oxygen


http://www.mercola.com/Downloads/bonus/coffee/report.aspx


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://www.mercola.com/Downloads/bonus/coffee/report.aspx



Yeah, no doubt coffee is the debil .... That's why I get my caffeine from Monster and sweet tea.




Joking aside, I try to drink more water than anything else, but don't think ill ever kick sweet tea.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Almost thru day 4 without a cigarette. The voices in my head keep trying to get me to smoke JUST ONE to celebrate my not smoking for so long. Yeah, they aren't very smart voices.
> All sorts of weird sensations going on. Legs are tingling, neck keeps spasming, all manner of hunger pains, and my blood pressure is higher than its ever been before.



Hang in there bro. It is a long road and a short wheel and it takes a lot of turns to get there. Hang tough.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You wanna really test your resolve, about a month after giving up nicotine, give up caffeine... After I figured out that my brain really wasn't going to leak out of my eyes and ears, and finally got it purged from my system it was amazing how much better I felt.



I've given up wheat, corn, and soy( when possible). No breads, no cakes, no crackers, no gravy, and now no smokes. 
I might as well go cry for a tree and eat lettuce leaves.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I've given up wheat, corn, and soy( when possible). No breads, no cakes, no crackers, no gravy, and now no smokes.
> I might as well go cry for a tree and eat lettuce leaves.



 

Sorry, man....but that was funny!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2013)

Where's kracker???


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 15, 2013)

About 7 days out you get the cravings bad. Get past that and it gets better.

Meanwhile out on the boat, the fish were biting this week.
Flounder are showing up and some big trout came home for a grease swim. My buddy landed a 24" trout.
Weather was good  for once.

As captain, we can smoke onboard!!!


Had to poke Bama,  Stay after it you will feel better.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2013)

Hang in there Robert you are smarter than nicotine.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2013)

It's a cool one kindof night! Come on!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> It's a cool one kindof night! Come on!!!



It is time for a nice mixed drink. Thinking about a whiskey sour.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It is time for a nice mixed drink. Thinking about a whiskey sour.



Right ahead of ya........ Wiser's......... don't make ya "wiser" but tastes pretty good........ got over my anal glaucoma and accomplished cleaning the house, weeding the garden, playing with the baby ducks and soaking in the pool while I read and finished the book I was reading, yep, good day for sure!


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Right ahead of ya........ Wiser's......... don't make ya "wiser" but tastes pretty good........ got over my anal glaucoma and accomplished cleaning the house, weeding the garden, playing with the baby ducks and soaking in the pool while I read and finished the book I was reading, yep, good day for sure!



Thanks for sharing


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2013)

slip said:


> Thanks for sharing



why slip, you are more than welcome, once you get a *cough* couple *cough* years on you, you'll be thanking me for the "heads up" of these things.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2013)

slip said:


> Thanks for sharing



*wink*


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> *wink*



 wink??? Really?????


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> why slip, you are more than welcome, once you get a *cough* couple *cough* years on you, you'll be thanking me for the "heads up" of these things.........


Do they make a cream for it or something?


Jeff C. said:


> *wink*



Your making me nervous, winking at me while we're talking about anal ailments ...


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2013)

Srsly, I had to google it with one eye closed and mouse on the red X.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wink??? Really?????





slip said:


> Do they make a cream for it or something?
> 
> 
> Your making me nervous, winking at me while we're talking about anal ailments ...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2013)

slip said:


> Do they make a cream for it or something?
> 
> 
> Your making me nervous, winking at me while we're talking about anal ailments ...



 ok JUST to be SURE........... Slip.......... in laymens terms.... it is......... I just couldn't see my butt doing anything today, got over it, got it done & "Wah-Lah" Here I Is!!!!!
but I"d still be nervous 'bout Chief winking at you........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2013)

slip said:


> Srsly, I had to google it with one eye closed and mouse on the red X.



I'da been nervous about that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok JUST to be SURE........... Slip.......... in laymens terms.... it is......... I just couldn't see my butt doing anything today, got over it, got it done & "Wah-Lah" Here I Is!!!!!
> but I"d still be nervous 'bout Chief winking at you........



I don't mess wiff pyromaniacs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't mess wiff pyromaniacs



PrepH will help.



Okay for those with a thirst this morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2013)

Mernin winder likkers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin winder likkers.



likkers made in oaken barrels are much better.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> likkers made in oaken barrels are much better.



Thanks for the offer, but I gots me some Urng Juice this moanin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2013)

Moanin kids.....gonna go play on the water for a while even though I overslept.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2013)

Morning youngins, and Happy Father's Day to all you Dads out there. Guess my gang will be arriving soon, for a day of grilling and Grandyoungins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2013)

afternoon, peopleses!
Gotta get the house cleaned up before the house cleaner gets here tomorrow, get Bubbette packed up for yet another trip to colorado, and then i think i may wash the truck.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2013)

don't wash the truck, its bad for the dirt


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, peopleses!
> Gotta get the house cleaned up before the house cleaner gets here tomorrow, get Bubbette packed up for yet another trip to colorado, and then i think i may wash the truck.



Just plan a fishing trip and the rain will wash it for you.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2013)

*Happy Daddy's Day all you menfolk!!!*​


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just plan a fishing trip and the rain will wash it for you.


----------



## kracker (Jun 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> *Happy Daddy's Day all you menfolk!!!*​



Thanks Keebs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just plan a fishing trip and the rain will wash it for you.



Fishing trip is already planned for the last  weekend of the month. 
Flounder gigging, bottom fishing, trolling, and maybe a bridge or two.













Or sit in the hotel watching the hurricane for 3 days and make a run to the seafood market before heading home.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishing trip is already planned for the last  weekend of the month.
> Flounder gigging, bottom fishing, trolling, and maybe a bridge or two.
> 
> Or sit in the hotel watching the hurricane for 3 days and make a run to the seafood market before heading home.


Hey Pookie !!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2013)

looks like a standard bama trip


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Pookie !!!!


well, hopefully all that will be long gone by next monday. 


Hankus said:


> looks like a standard bama trip


Don't it? I swear i can't buy a break.


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2013)

Had some lady stand infront of me and not let me pass, praise Jesus and twirl around a few times before letting me go "the right way" ..... I just stood there for a minute trying to figure out what had just happened.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2013)

To much funindasun today,  but i do have a brisket that is about to need carved!!
happy fathas day to all you daddies!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2013)

slip said:


> Had some lady stand infront of me and not let me pass, praise Jesus and twirl around a few times before letting me go "the right way" ..... I just stood there for a minute trying to figure out what had just happened.


sometimes you just need to nod and don't make any sudden movements. 


blood on the ground said:


> To much funindasun today,  but i do have a brisket that is about to need carved!!
> happy fathas day to all you daddies!



Same to you, botg!
About to enjoy some shish kabobs with some oven baked shroom caps full of butter and mozzarella cheese.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> sometimes you just need to nod and don't make any sudden movements.
> 
> 
> Same to you, botg!
> About to enjoy some shish kabobs with some oven baked shroom caps full of butter and mozzarella cheese.



Just finished up some shrimp and steak kabobs with yellow rice and an awesome salad for my fathers day meal. The boys took me fishing today and we caught a mess of bream. GOOD DAY


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> *Happy Daddy's Day all you menfolk!!!*​



Thanks sweet pea. 
It's been great so far.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishing trip is already planned for the last  weekend of the month.
> Flounder gigging, bottom fishing, trolling, and maybe a bridge or two.
> 
> I hope you are talking about the last week of June, because I am going to be on the Gulf the last week of July.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> rhbama3 said:
> 
> 
> > Fishing trip is already planned for the last  weekend of the month.
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> well, hopefully all that will be long gone by next monday.
> 
> Don't it? I swear i can't buy a break.



If you bought one it'd be mine and be defective 



rhbama3 said:


> I am, but i can probably wreck your weekend as well. Let me look at my schedule tomorrow and see what i can come up with.



hmmmm river fishin


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > I am, but i can probably wreck your weekend as well. Let me look at my schedule tomorrow and see what i can come up with.
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Oh, I meant the last week of October.



thats worse, he'll be huntin


----------



## . (Jun 16, 2013)

9 hours of overtime today = $$$ 

Probably...no, I know I will...work 30 or more this pay period.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> 9 hours of overtime today = $$$
> 
> Probably...no, I know I will...work 30 or more this pay period.



Need any help spendin it?


----------



## . (Jun 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Need any help spendin it?



Nope.  I'm saving up for a Harley.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Nope.  I'm saving up for a Harley.



Breakdown and put a rev limiter on it.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 16, 2013)

The peas and corn planted early this year has been messed up due to the heavy rains early in the growing stage. Peas are late producing as well as squash.

My farm neighbor should be harvesting 60 bushels of peas and butterbeans a day by now.
The deer are feeding on the plants too.

Shot a buds S n W revolver one of the new 22 kit guns.
With the new mainspring design it is sweet.
Shooting double action at 20yds. cans and clay targets were pretty easy to hit.

I have a couple of the K22s with action work that shoot well but this new SS kit gun is pretty good right out the box.

Rumor has it tomorrow  is a work day.

I hate rumors!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Rumor has it tomorrow  is a work day.
> 
> I hate rumors!!!


I hate rumors as well, but I think the rumor that you had will come to fruition for me in the morning!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2013)

Shugggguuuumsssssssssyour avatar looks soooooo familiar!!!!!!
ok, off work tomorrow, someone let Mud know, oh & uuhhh, my cell went swimming Friday night, it's still in the rice........  house phone if ya really need to get me or get ahold of LilD... IF she's answering her phone.....
And I hope all you awesome M.O.W.'s had a great Daddy Day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2013)

keebowithadayoffenjoyingitalready

I had a good day worked all day getting things done before the rain hit today.   Now I can feel okay not getting wet from outside the body.  





for those who need it


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of you.  

Gobblin, I finished my morning exercise just in time this morning as the rain is getting really close now.  Now it is time to read the newspaper and see who did what to whom over the weekend.  Sure was glad that my name was not on the obituary page today.  Now I need a cup of your fresh brewed coffee to get my get up and go to start getting up and moving and do some work this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2013)

Raindrops keep falling on my head. Good Morning!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2013)

yep, no rain yet


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Raindrops keep falling on my head. Good Morning!





Hankus said:


> yep, no rain yet



Just came back in. . . 1/2 inch already here and still raining.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just came back in. . . 1/2 inch already here and still raining.



Just a sprinkle here, but I hear some rumblings off in the distance.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2013)

Morning, worked all weekend, but got a lot done. Whats this rain ya'll speak of , i aint seen a cloud in over a week.


----------



## kracker (Jun 17, 2013)

Morning y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebowithadayoffenjoyingitalready





Jeff C. said:


> Just a sprinkle here, but I hear some rumblings off in the distance.


 nuttin here.......


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, worked all weekend, but got a lot done. Whats this rain ya'll speak of , i aint seen a cloud in over a week.


none here, but I'll take it........ now I gotta go find a phone..


kracker said:


> Morning y'all.


 howdy papa kracker!  
ya'll have a good day, check ya'll later!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nuttin here.......
> 
> none here, but I'll take it........ now I gotta go find a phone..
> 
> ...



Wait come back


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2013)

Monday morning youngins


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Monday morning youngins



Mornin sir...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2013)

Slow in here this morning.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Slow in here this morning.



Everybody is too busy parking in da shed?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh; and good afternoon to you all


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2013)

Where you been?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2013)

Never mind i just read back.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2013)

Coming a trash floater here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Coming a trash floater here.



same here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2013)

Anybody wanna meet me at Home Depot?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody wanna meet me at Home Depot?



I need pool supplies for the pool that just formed in my yard.  Where will  we meet up?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I need pool supplies for the pool that just formed in my yard.  Where will  we meet up?


I've got three HD's within 10 minutes of my house. Take your pick.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got three HD's within 10 minutes of my house. Take your pick.



Dont park in the fire lane.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks like a Shepherds pie kind of night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont park in the fire lane.


That's at Wal-Mart...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Coming a trash floater here.



Ended up with 1.8 inches in an hour.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 17, 2013)

Found out today that I was the 695 th person to join the forum way back in the stone age. Wow...now the campfire has almost 88,000 members. 

Times have changed but one thing has not. There are some mighty fine folks here. There is an occasional stinker  but for the most part good folks.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 17, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Found out today that I was the 695 th person to join the forum way back in the stone age. Wow...now the campfire has almost 88,000 members.
> 
> Times have changed but one thing has not. There are some mighty fine folks here. There is an occasional stinker  but for the most part good folks.



Right behind you at 54,237.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Right behind you at 54,237.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Found out today that I was the 695 th person to join the forum way back in the stone age. Wow...now the campfire has almost 88,000 members.
> 
> Times have changed but one thing has not. There are some mighty fine folks here. There is an occasional stinker  but for the most part good folks.


Where in the world does one go to find such useless information?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where in the world does one go to find such useless information?



Evening, 28,230.

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=28230


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where in the world does one go to find such useless information?



The number is in the URL for your profile. Hey you never know when ya might have to impress a chick with some useless information.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Evening, 28,230.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=28230


Ummm, not seeing it. 

Hey, did y'all know that a DiGiorno's pizza can be turned into a frisbee?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> The number is in the URL for your profile. Hey you never know when ya might have to impress a chick with some useless information.


I tried that once, 26 years ago, ended up getting married. 
I've learned my lesson.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2013)

Seriously, this boy needs to get a life.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=758331


----------



## T.P. (Jun 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seriously, this boy needs to get a life.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=758331



He's supposed to be on vacation, but you hurt his feelings and now his wife and kids are miserable.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He's supposed to be on vacation, but you hurt his feelings and now his wife and kids are miserable.


He's on a mission.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seriously, this boy needs to get a life.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=758331





T.P. said:


> He's supposed to be on vacation, but you hurt his feelings and now his wife and kids are miserable.



Well, when you chap someone's butt wiff 60 grit they get kind of ornery


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, when you chap someone's butt wiff 60 grit they get kind of ornery


If that's the case, then he needs to be at CVS not HD. Reckon he won't go there cause the Pharmacist won't let him park in the drug pickup shed?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2013)

That Pharmacist is a pill to deal with.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If that's the case, then he needs to be at CVS not HD. Reckon he won't go there cause the Pharmacist won't let him park in the drug pickup shed?



He ain't no Dr.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He ain't no Dr.


Well, if he does cunstruction, maybe he can convince them he is a re-cunstruction spehsulist.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 17, 2013)

MC, you see that HD picture?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> MC, you see that HD picture?



I did but it went poof quickly. 

He called Miguel an ugly name.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2013)

T.P. said:


> MC, you see that HD picture?





Sterlo58 said:


> I did but it went poof quickly.
> 
> He called Miguel an ugly name.



I saw it in the Loews thread.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I did but it went poof quickly.
> 
> He called Miguel an ugly name.


Nope, I saw him digging holes for land mines when he opened that thread, so I never went back. Based on his history of trying to figure out where he does and doesn't park, I figure he'll forget where the mines are and step on one of his own.


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, not seeing it.
> 
> Hey, did y'all know that a DiGiorno's pizza can be turned into a frisbee?
> 
> View attachment 735788





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seriously, this boy needs to get a life.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=758331


Im sorry, but that was funny. He took time out of his day to do that! You should be proud.


T.P. said:


> He's supposed to be on vacation, but you hurt his feelings and now his wife and kids are miserable.





Jeff C. said:


> Well, when you chap someone's butt wiff 60 grit they get kind of ornery







Holy cow ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2013)

slip said:


> Im sorry, but that was funny. He took time out of his day to do that! You should be proud.
> 
> ..



It is more of an honor than he'll ever understand. I don't think I've ever had a bare hook chased that far before. 

Reckon he got infracticated?  By my count, the way he was swinging at the off speed pitches, he struck out several times just today alone.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2013)

Well I have never.


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is more of an honor than he'll ever understand. I don't think I've ever had a bare hook chased that far before.
> 
> Reckon he got infracticated?  By my count, the way he was swinging at the off speed pitches, he struck out several times just today alone.



I'd bet money on that post ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2013)

slip said:


> I'd bet money on that post ...


Dang, I did miss a good one then.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 17, 2013)

After a monday at work shootin something would make me feel better.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2013)

link busted possible infraction no beer this is turnin into a fine how do ya do


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> link busted possible infraction no beer this is turnin into a fine how do ya do



You can say that again.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You can say that again.



I could, but I ain even sure what I said


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I could, but I ain even sure what I said


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2013)

rain 


here


now


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2013)

Night youngins


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2013)

Just checkin to make sure the lights are off and the doors are all locked.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2013)

seeing if the cheekens drown last night.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> seeing if the cheekens drown last night.



All mine jumped into a canoe and floated down river.........

Mornin to y'all


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2013)

don't think I lost any

mornin


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> don't think I lost any
> 
> mornin



Yep


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to everyone.  I got tired of looking at the white screen so I went out and did my exercise instead.  Time to eat some breakfast, read the newspaper, and get a shower.  

Dang near forgot, I have got a dental appointment this morning!  

Catch ya'll later.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to everyone.  I got tired of looking at the white screen so I went out and did my exercise instead.  Time to eat some breakfast, read the newspaper, and get a shower.
> 
> Dang near forgot, I have got a dental appointment this morning!
> 
> Catch ya'll later.



Mernin EE444......Always good to sit in a chair with one of them purty dental assistants taking care of you....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2013)

Mernin kids


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2013)

Got some rain again this moanin I see. Kinda keepin the garden and me on our toes with all this wet stuff.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi!  Three day work week and another 3 day weekend coming up, yeah, I could get used to this!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hi!  Three day work week and another 3 day weekend coming up, yeah, I could get used to this!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2013)

Mornin...whachall doin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hi!  Three day work week and another 3 day weekend coming up, yeah, I could get used to this!



So does it feel like a Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin...whachall doin?


laffin at Mud bein jealous!


gobbleinwoods said:


> So does it feel like a Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday?


eh, a cross 'tween Monday & Tuesday, not bad, but not totally fun neither!


----------



## baldfish (Jun 18, 2013)

Keebs what yopu gonna do with all that time offprobaly something silly huh


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> laffin at Mud bein jealous!
> 
> eh, a cross 'tween Monday & Tuesday, not bad, but not totally fun neither!


So is it Muesday or Tonday?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin...whachall doin?



spankin Keebs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mornin

It's VERY dark outside.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> It's VERY dark outside.



And it's wet in Lawrenceville


----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> And it's wet in Lawrenceville



And it's wet in Franklin Co.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> And it's wet in Franklin Co.



Thanks for the info.  I was wondering what the weather was doing in Franklin Co.  Please let me know if anything changes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hi!  Three day work week and another 3 day weekend coming up, yeah, I could get used to this!





How is your garden doin`?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2013)

Mornin' yall! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> It's VERY dark outside.



It was pourin here about 30 mins ago! I had to push the little dog outside to make her go potty! She hates the rain!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I was wondering what the weather was doing in Franklin Co.  Please let me know if anything changes.



Still raining and Lake Hartwell is 2' above full pool. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2013)

baldfish said:


> Keebs what yopu gonna do with all that time offprobaly something silly huh


 pool time........ readin books...... as little as possible!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> So is it Muesday or Tonday?


YES!! Eggzactly!


mudracing101 said:


> spankin Keebs


No No:


Nicodemus said:


> How is your garden doin`?


 growin to slow............ well, the squash is coming on really good & half my cucumbers have really put on the blooms, everything else is just "thinking about growing"........ 


Crickett said:


> Mornin' yall!
> It was pourin here about 30 mins ago! I had to push the little dog outside to make her go potty! She hates the rain!


I ain't seen but maybe 10 drops of all this rain ya'll keep talking about!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Still raining and Lake Hartwell is 2' above full pool. Will keep you posted.



Roger that.  Thank you sir!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Roger that.  Thank you sir!



His name is T.P.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> pool time........ readin books...... as little as possible!
> 
> YES!! Eggzactly!
> 
> ...




My backyard is startin to look like a swamp! My poor chickies are gonna float away if it keeps rainin! 

BUT the garden is doin great!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> His name is T.P.





I got confucius


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My backyard is startin to look like a swamp! My poor chickies are gonna float away if it keeps rainin!
> 
> BUT the garden is doin great!


My ducks would love it!


hdm03 said:


> I got confucius


 I thought that was your normal every day state of mind.........


----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Roger that.  Thank you sir!



Rain has stopped, still cloudy though. Birds are chirping also. Wind is starting to pick up.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Rain has stopped, still cloudy though. Birds are chirping also. Wind is starting to pick up.



Thank you.

The sun is out here in Lawrenceville; I repeat; the sun it out.

That is all for now.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought that was your normal every day state of mind.........



I don't get it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dark and drizzly in Athens.

BUT, the birds are chirpin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dark and drizzly in Athens.
> 
> BUT, the birds are chirpin



I was coming to Athens,, was..


----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The sun is out here in Lawrenceville; I repeat; the sun it out.
> 
> That is all for now.



Had a light drizzle between 10:51 to 10:56. No rain at the present time, still cloudy though. 2 mph SE wind from the North headed West. No birds at this time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> 2 mph SE wind from the North headed West.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2013)

Just got real breezy here.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

Cloudy and breezy; no precipitation at this time......I repeat; no precipitation at this time.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2013)

Rained here all night, that will be good on the hay I cut yesterday.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Cloudy and breezy; no precipitation at this time......I repeat; no precipitation at this time.



Bale it wet and you can sell it by the pound.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Bale it wet and you can sell it by the pound.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2013)

Dang little bitty buttons and bad eyes. That's not KD's quote.


PS. Suns peeking though.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Bale it wet and you can sell it by the pound.


Ever heard of some getting wet _*after*_ being dry for dang nigh a year & THEN almost catch on fire?????? THAT is scarry, it happened to me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Dang little bitty buttons and bad eyes. That's not KD's quote.
> 
> 
> PS. Suns peeking though.



Sunshine and sprinkling....country ham and biskit wiff mustard.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2013)

Blue sky with passing clouds. Windy. Not a bird to be heard. 


Dot Dawg wiff MUSTARD


----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Ever heard of some getting wet _*after*_ being dry for dang nigh a year & THEN almost catch on fire?????? THAT is scarry, it happened to me!



I've watched them smolder to the ground. Someone will chime in to tell us what that is called.
Something "combustion"?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sunshine and sprinkling....country ham and biskit wiff mustard.



Sun shining with dissipating cloud cover. 2 year old screaming to go swimming. Still SE wind and floppy bacon and scrambled eggs with cheese.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I've watched them smolder to the ground. Someone will chime in to tell us what that is called.
> Something "combustion"?



Spontaneous


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Ever heard of some getting wet _*after*_ being dry for dang nigh a year & THEN almost catch on fire?????? THAT is scarry, it happened to me!





Yep, and those big sawdust piles left in the woods and swamps where portable sawmills were set up can do the same thing. I dont reckon there are any left nowadays. When I was a boy, there were a good many around.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2013)

Spontaneous


----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I've watched them smolder to the ground. Someone will chime in to tell us what that is called.
> Something "combustion"?





Jeff C. said:


> Spontaneous





T.P. said:


> Spontaneous



I had to do some googlin', it just wasn't coming to me.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I've watched them smolder to the ground. Someone will chime in to tell us what that is called.
> Something "combustion"?


but I'm talking already dried been setting there for a while........... then one nite I notice whiffs of smoke & touch the roll and it is HOT to the touch!


Nicodemus said:


> Yep, and those big sawdust piles left in the woods and swamps where portable sawmills were set up can do the same thing. I dont reckon there are any left nowadays. When I was a boy, there were a good many around.


never seen none of them........... that I know of............ but for the hay to have been dry, THEN get wet & smoke, scared me something fierce, I went to unrolling it so it could cool off!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2013)

A fellow down the road lost his barn to a hay fire about a month ago. It was baled wet. Just hope I get a lot of sun on the field for the next few days. My cows are mad at me all ready, a barn fire would push them over the edge.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> A fellow down the road lost his barn to a hay fire about a month ago. It was baled wet. Just hope I get a lot of sun on the field for the next few days. My cows are mad at me all ready, a barn fire would push them over the edge.


 do you "fluff it" before you bale it?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 18, 2013)

Kang


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Bale it wet and you can sell it by the pound.



Bale the clouds?  I might just give that a try.

Thank you


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I had to do some googlin', it just wasn't coming to me.



It get's worse....don't worry! 



Keebs said:


> but I'm talking already dried been setting there for a while........... then one nite I notice whiffs of smoke & touch the roll and it is HOT to the touch!
> 
> never seen none of them........... that I know of............ but for the hay to have been dry, THEN get wet & smoke, scared me something fierce, I went to unrolling it so it could cool off!



Once it got wet the decomposition process began, it heats up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Kang



Whoop! There it is.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

Spontaneous


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2013)

Birds are singing.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Birds are singing.



Country, rock, pop or rap?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It get's worse....don't worry!
> 
> 
> 
> Once it got wet the decomposition process began, it heats up.


 just never heard of it happening after it had set for so long...... 


Jeff C. said:


> Whoop! There it is.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Country, rock, pop or rap?



Jazz.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 18, 2013)

I texted ol' rydert, he say he gone.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I texted ol' rydert, he say he gone.



Dang-it. I miss ol' rye-dirt!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I texted ol' rydert, he say he gone.



Tell the lil feller to come on back!


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Tell the lil feller to come on back!



I tried too, lil feller say he gone.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> do you "fluff it" before you bale it?



I dont usally mess with my hair before I bale hay.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I tried too, lil feller say he gone.



Hey Strang! 

Tell Dert I miss him.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Strang!






> Tell Dert I miss him.


Me and Mattech gonna go shoot skeet with him here for long. I let him know.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Me and Mattech gonna go shoot skeet with him here for long. I let him know.



Tell him I said to, aw just forget about it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont usally mess with my hair before I bale hay.


 I don't either, but I like my hay fluffied up before it's baled!


stringmusic said:


> I tried too, lil feller say he gone.


 tell'em to check his pm's, pwease............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2013)

I ate too much, Shepards pie, sweet corn, tomato's and cucumbers out the garden

Strang tell Dirt to come on back.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> tell'em to check his pm's, pwease............


Done...


mudracing101 said:


> Strang tell Dirt to come on back.



Done to/too/two/tu/also....


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 18, 2013)

Can somebody tell me the weather in McDonough right now? I need to know what it's doin' but I ain't got no winders in my cubicle.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Can somebody tell me the weather in McDonough right now? I need to know what it's doin' but I ain't got no winders in my cubicle.



No.  

It is mostly cloudy and windy in Lawrenceville.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Can somebody tell me the weather in McDonough right now? I need to know what it's doin' but I ain't got no winders in my cubicle.



Partly cloudy to sunny, calm to breezy.

Tell Ry 'mon back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2013)

Headin to da Dr. to get a cyst removed.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Headin to da Dr. to get a cyst removed.


 ya mean "Your lump, your lump, your lovely, lovely lump?"


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Partly cloudy to sunny, calm to breezy.
> 
> Tell Ry 'mon back.



 Thanks Jeffro.

Could you please tell hdm03 that I do not appreciate him not telling me the weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ya mean "Your lump, your lump, your lovely, lovely lump?"



Yep, ain't no tellin what all they'll slice and dice....I gotta watch this group. 



stringmusic said:


> Thanks Jeffro.
> 
> Could you please tell hdm03 that I do not appreciate him not telling me the weather.



YW! Will do.

hdm03, Strang does not appreciate you not telling him the weather.

Bye......


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Thanks Jeffro.
> 
> Could you please tell hdm03 that I do not appreciate him not telling me the weather.



But I dids tell ya the weather.  McDonough is right down da skreet from Lawrenceville; ain't it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2013)

Two serious questions for you folks that live up there.

How do ya`ll stand it, livin` up there in the midst of all those people, crowds, traffic, and racket?

And, why?

I`m truly curious.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Two serious questions for you folks that live up there.
> 
> How do ya`ll stand it, livin` up there in the midst of all those people, crowds, traffic, and racket?
> 
> ...



It weren't always like that. Used to be some pretty country. My Grandaddy had a HUGE farm up around Lawrenceville. My house is built where an old Cattle Farm used to be in Winder. It just keeps changin.

Oh and to asnswer the other question, I'z born and raised up here. Only lived in 3 diff. houses my whole life. I don't like change much.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> But I dids tell ya the weather.  McDonough is right down da skreet from Lawrenceville; ain't it?



Bout a hunert miles prolly, we prolly feelin' the same breeze though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, ain't no tellin what all they'll slice and dice....I gotta watch this group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck wiff your lovely lovely lump.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Two serious questions for you folks that live up there.
> 
> How do ya`ll stand it, livin` up there in the midst of all those people, crowds, traffic, and racket?
> 
> ...



I grew up in Henry county, it's done got bad 'round here. I moved to Lamar county where it's still peaceful. I wouldn't even live in this state if it weren't for kin folks, hard to leave your roots.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2013)

Quittin Time!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Two serious questions for you folks that live up there.
> 
> How do ya`ll stand it, livin` up there in the midst of all those people, crowds, traffic, and racket?
> 
> ...



I grew up in this area and back then we were truly in the sticks.  We had to drive about 20 miles or so to go to a grocery store.  There were no malls or strip malls and a bunch of dirt roads.  Now all of that has changed.  I live in Dawsonville/Cumming area now; it has changed a lot over the years but not as bad as Gwinnett county.  I have about 14 more years of working left and then I will be heading up to the mountains or south georgia.  No more city life for me.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Bout a hunert miles prolly, we prolly feelin' the same breeze though.



Sorry; I didn't think you would smell it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank ya`ll for your sincere answers. I can understand about change. Nobody in this world hates change any more than I do. I hate it for ya`ll that your world is changin` around you. There is a little change here too, but thanks to huge plantations and farms, it`s very limited. If not for that, who knows what it would be like down here as well.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank ya`ll for your sincere answers. I can understand about change. Nobody in this world hates change any more than I do. I hate it for ya`ll that your world is changin` around you. There is a little change here too, but thanks to huge plantations and farms, it`s very limited. If not for that, who knows what it would be like down here as well.



You're a lucky man to be living where you do.


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Two serious questions for you folks that live up there.
> 
> How do ya`ll stand it, livin` up there in the midst of all those people, crowds, traffic, and racket?
> 
> ...



Moved here to Henry county when I was 9 for dads work (Close to the airport) and even then it wasn't "far out" but it wasn't grown up like it is now. I hate it and want out soon but for dad its close to work.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

I remember when 85 going to downtown Atlanta was 2 lanes and the median was gravel


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I remember when 85 going to downtown Atlanta was 2 lanes and the median was gravel



Must not have been long after the horse and buggy days.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Must not have been long after the horse and buggy days.



Pretty close to it


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, ain't no tellin what all they'll slice and dice....I gotta watch this group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watch careful, I've had a small one come up on my finger that is giving me a fit.......... ready for Timmay to get his bowey knife to it!


Nicodemus said:


> Two serious questions for you folks that live up there.
> 
> How do ya`ll stand it, livin` up there in the midst of all those people, crowds, traffic, and racket?
> 
> ...


 They's been there so long it's just crept up on them, Nic......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It weren't always like that. Used to be some pretty country. My Grandaddy had a HUGE farm up around Lawrenceville. My house is built where an old Cattle Farm used to be in Winder. It just keeps changin.
> 
> Oh and to asnswer the other question, I'z born and raised up here. Only lived in 3 diff. houses my whole life. I don't like change much.


3 houses???? wow......... and we only went TDY with Daddy one time & I've lived in..........shoot at least 5 or 6 not counting college ......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quittin Time!


 Bye............


hdm03 said:


> I grew up in this area and back then we were truly in the sticks.  We had to drive about 20 miles or so to go to a grocery store.  There were no malls or strip malls and a bunch of dirt roads.  Now all of that has changed.  I live in Dawsonville/Cumming area now; it has changed a lot over the years but not as bad as Gwinnett county.  I have about 14 more years of working left and then I will be heading up to the mountains or south georgia.  No more city life for me.


I thought you LIKE the night life of city life!


Nicodemus said:


> Thank ya`ll for your sincere answers. I can understand about change. Nobody in this world hates change any more than I do. I hate it for ya`ll that your world is changin` around you. There is a little change here too, but thanks to huge plantations and farms, it`s very limited. _*If not for that, who knows what it would be like down here as well.*_


 skeeerrrryyy thought!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Two serious questions for you folks that live up there.
> 
> How do ya`ll stand it, livin` up there in the midst of all those people, crowds, traffic, and racket?
> 
> ...


Easy, where I live you have to drive 20 miles or so towards the ATL to find traffic. Every evening is yotes and geese soundin off and no traffic whatsoever, but if I need something, I have three home depots, a lowes, two walmarts, a target, or pretty much anything else I need within 10 minutes without hitting any traffic. Inside of 30 to 45 minutes I can be to just about any job site I might have going, but still be home to the peace and quiet in the evenings. Not many skeeters, absolutely no gnats and rarely see those no-necks that'll kill ya. No gators, plenty of deer if a body wants them. Oh, and when there is a winter, we actually get snow. 

Don't get me wrong, it is sho nuff pretty down there where you're at, but having this many choices and being this close to the mountains has it's perks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2013)

I love those mountains up there, no doubt that. They have a magic about them, and I hope to get back up there one day. It`s been 27 years and 2 weeks since I last set foot in the Georgia mountains. My problem is that I love the south Georgia flatwoods, the southwest Georgia plantation country, and the old Florida forgotten coast with the saltwater bays and grass flats just as bad. 

In 6 months, when The Redhead retires, we are gonna start to do some travel, and those mountains are on the short list. We`ll make it a point to stop in and meet ya`ll for supper up there one night.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I love those mountains up there, no doubt that. They have a magic about them, and I hope to get back up there one day. It`s been 27 years and 2 weeks since I last set foot in the Georgia mountains. My problem is that I love the south Georgia flatwoods, the southwest Georgia plantation country, and the old Florida forgotten coast with the saltwater bays and grass flats just as bad.
> 
> In 6 months, when The Redhead retires, we are gonna start to do some travel, and those mountains are on the short list. We`ll make it a point to stop in and meet ya`ll for supper up there one night.



da Cafe' 356 is always open


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I love those mountains up there, no doubt that. They have a magic about them, and I hope to get back up there one day. It`s been 27 years and 2 weeks since I last set foot in the Georgia mountains. My problem is that I love the south Georgia flatwoods, the southwest Georgia plantation country, and the old Florida forgotten coast with the saltwater bays and grass flats just as bad.
> 
> In 6 months, when The Redhead retires, we are gonna start to do some travel, and those mountains are on the short list. We`ll make it a point to stop in and meet ya`ll for supper up there one night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> do you "fluff it" before you bale it?



You talking hay here or something else?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You talking hay here or something else?



Oh my goodness No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2013)

Time to go


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

Someone tried


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Easy, where I live you have to drive 20 miles or so towards the ATL to find traffic. Every evening is yotes and geese soundin off and no traffic whatsoever, but if I need something, I have three home depots, a lowes, two walmarts, a target, or pretty much anything else I need within 10 minutes without hitting any traffic. Inside of 30 to 45 minutes I can be to just about any job site I might have going, but still be home to the peace and quiet in the evenings. Not many skeeters, absolutely no gnats and rarely see those no-necks that'll kill ya. No gators, plenty of deer if a body wants them. _*Oh, and when there is a winter, we actually get snow.*_
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it is sho nuff pretty down there where you're at, but having this many choices and being this close to the mountains has it's perks.


 please adopt me!!!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> You talking hay here or something else?


 maybe!


mudracing101 said:


> Time to go


 I thought you'd never ask!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2013)

Lump is gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good luck wiff your lovely lovely lump.



Weren't nothin, she (Dr.) just took a pocket knife cut it open then commenced to diggin it out and pullin it with some needle nose pliers.

Thanx!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lump is gone.


One lump or two?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2013)

T.P. said:


> One lump or two?



None, now. 1


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Okay, that was an experience. 
Get this, i went to the "seafood market" here in town. Red flag #1 was it is in a sure enough bad part of town. Red flag #2 was a standard seafood display case with ONE old mullet on the left side. Red flag #3 was when asked about other fish available, they start pulling different types of fish out of a bucket. "here's a trout, here's a nile perch, here's a bream, here's a .... i'm not sure what thats called, oh! here's a whiting!".  Seriously, all the fish were in the same bucket. 
Just smile, tip your hat, ease back out the door, and run away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, that was an experience.
> Get this, i went to the "seafood market" here in town. Red flag #1 was it is in a sure enough bad part of town. Red flag #2 was a standard seafood display case with ONE old mullet on the left side. Red flag #3 was when asked about other fish available, they start pulling different types of fish out of a bucket. "here's a trout, here's a nile perch, here's a bream, here's a .... i'm not sure what thats called, oh! here's a whiting!".  Seriously, all the fish were in the same bucket.
> Just smile, tip your hat, ease back out the door, and run away.


What their signage meant to say was "See-Food Market"......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What their signage meant to say was "See-Food Market"......



It would have been more fitting.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What their signage meant to say was "See-Food Market"......



I like your avatar! 
Evening kids ...this can be sayin superior drankability? Okay!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Daughters have decided this needs to be an IHOP kind of night instead of deer cubed steak.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Daughters have decided this needs to be an IHOP kind of night instead of deer cubed steak.


Ughhh, don't you just hate it when they do that?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I like your avatar!
> Evening kids ...this can be sayin superior drankability? Okay!



You hack Hankus' account?


----------



## . (Jun 18, 2013)

Ain't nuthin' like free ice cream from Wendy's for having to wait on my spicy chicken sammich to cook.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Ain't nuthin' like free ice cream from Wendy's for having to wait on my spicy chicken sammich to cook.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 18, 2013)

Readin back, i am glad that i saw the old south Ga. north Fl. 
At the farm i used to see a black sky full of stars all the way to the horizon.
The milky way was a white stripe.
Now the light pollution is creepin up a bit off the horizion and you hear a police car every once in a while.
To those new neighbors that cuss the big tractor being in your way on the paved road, better remember he is the one who will pull your little toy car out the ditch cause you can't drive on dirt!!!

How yall is this PM.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Daughters have decided this needs to be an IHOP kind of night instead of deer cubed steak.



Been there done that wiff da wife


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2013)

yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Readin back, i am glad that i saw the old south Ga. north Fl.
> At the farm i used to see a black sky full of stars all the way to the horizon.
> The milky way was a white stripe.
> Now the light pollution is creepin up a bit off the horizion and you hear a police car every once in a while.
> ...



I live on what's left of Grandparents little farm way back in the day. Old home place is still here, smokehouse, old barn. Sure wish it was still like it was back then though.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 18, 2013)

The old farm house was built in 1865, when it rains that tin roof  makes for some good sleepin!


----------



## kracker (Jun 18, 2013)

Had to take a pain pill for my foot, I'm higher than a hippie on a helicopter ride. Still not this bad....


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2013)

Evening Mr. kracker.


----------



## kracker (Jun 18, 2013)

Howdy Sir!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Ain't nuthin' like free ice cream from Wendy's for having to wait on my spicy chicken sammich to cook.


Can that really be classified as "ice cream"? I mean, have you ever noticed that a frosty never really melts, it just turns into some mystery foam?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2013)

Hugh is up kinda late tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2013)

kracker said:


> Had to take a pain pill for my foot, I'm higher than a hippie on a helicopter ride. Still not this bad....
> 
> View attachment 735981


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2013)

Evening Robert


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Robert



Evening, Charlie!
Just finished the nightly phone call with Bubbette and about to call it a night. She gets home from Denver on saturday.


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2013)

kracker said:


> Had to take a pain pill for my foot, I'm higher than a hippie on a helicopter ride. Still not this bad....
> 
> View attachment 735981





Feller at work today was so drunk everthing from belt level up was like a slinky and he was walking in giant S shaped patterns.

You know those cement pillars they put in front of stores so you cant drive thru the doors? He ran into one crotch first (Ours are low)  Dunno how he kept walking after that.


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh, and I found a box of watermelon Oreos. 


Nuff said.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2013)

White screen = spraying the basement this morning.   Productive at least.

Well the java is brewed and ready to be served


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to all of you.  Got my exercise finished already and wow was it muggy outside.  I've got sweat dripping from places that I didn't know that I had.  

Time to read the newspaper, eat some breakfast, take a much needed shower and be at the auto repair shop at 7:30 to have a power steering hose replaced.  

Sure hope that the rest of you will stay out of trouble today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2013)

kracker said:


> Had to take a pain pill for my foot, I'm higher than a hippie on a helicopter ride. Still not this bad....
> 
> View attachment 735981







gobbleinwoods said:


> White screen = spraying the basement this morning.   Productive at least.
> 
> Well the java is brewed and ready to be served



Thank you, sir!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to all of you.  Got my exercise finished already and wow was it muggy outside.  I've got sweat dripping from places that I didn't know that I had.
> 
> Time to read the newspaper, eat some breakfast, take a much needed shower and be at the auto repair shop at 7:30 to have a power steering hose replaced.
> 
> Sure hope that the rest of you will stay out of trouble today.



Have a good one, Mike!

Mornin everyone.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2013)

Is it hump day yet? I'm tired of pushing this buggy up hill.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it hump day yet? I'm tired of pushing this buggy up hill.



get tj to help.  He is on vacation.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it hump day yet? I'm tired of pushing this buggy up hill.


 
Same... what a week. Them back to back storms & building roof leaks, and a server room near overheating with newly installed excess baggage... ugh!  and it's only gonna get hotter...

This will be one summer I'll want to forgetabout


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2013)

yep


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)

Howdy folks


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2013)

_HUMP DAYYYY_


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2013)

Hump day really don't have the same meaning when you've had one weekend off since the end of march....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2013)

slip said:


> Hump day really don't have the same meaning when you've had one weekend off since the end of march....



like when people say have a good weekend on Friday, and you work Saturdays


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2013)

Hankus said:


> like when people say have a good weekend on Friday, and you work Saturdays



I get weird weekdays off, like Monday and Wednesday this week .... What is there to do on a Monday or Wednesday when there aint nothing to hunt?

Its all good though, crappy job is still better than no job.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2013)

slip said:


> _HUMP DAYYYY_


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

slip said:


> Oh, and I found a box of watermelon Oreos.
> 
> 
> Nuff said.


 w.a.t.e.r.m.e.l.o.n. oreos??????


gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the java is brewed and ready to be served


I'll take another pot of that java, please!


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin





Hankus said:


> yep


you sure?


hdm03 said:


> Howdy folks





slip said:


> _HUMP DAYYYY_


 I love that commercial!
ok, gotta go get payroll turned in..............


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> w.a.t.e.r.m.e.l.o.n. oreos??????



Yersh.

B.i.r.t.h.d.a.y.c.a.k.e. ones, too.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

slip said:


> Yersh.
> 
> B.i.r.t.h.d.a.y.c.a.k.e. ones, too.


N.O. w.a.y.!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2013)

Mornin

I love Oreos.


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> N.O. w.a.y.!


W.a.y


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> I love Oreos.



M.e. T.o.o.




L.o.c.k. T.h.i.s.'.n. D.o.w.n M.o.d.s . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2013)

slip said:


> W.a.y
> 
> 
> M.e. T.o.o.
> ...


 I was fixin to tell you to shut it down & start us a new one!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2013)

Lock er down


----------

